# First Time PC Case Grow Random Bagseed



## dopewear (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey people welcome to my first grow. As you can tell its a PC case which i know is not the greatest, but you got to start some where right? anyways heres some info on my set up.

*Enclosure:* Antec PC Case
*Dimensions:* 19x8x22 (LxWxH)
*Ventilation:* Two 12v Antec fans(3 speeds)
*Medium: *C.I.L. All purpose Potting Soil
*Strain: *bagseed (failed) so im on to a strain called "asshole" from wild rose seeds company
*Growing Pots: *Jiffy pots made of degradable peat(easy for transplanting)
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL

*Pic 1: *heres my setup, i tried to make it as clean as possible to optimize space. you may be wondering what the bars in the back are for? they are a part of closet shelving that with a set of hooks(secured to the back of my power bar) it allows my to adjust my lights with ease.

*Pic 2:* is a picture of my setup with the lights on and boy does the combination of the light and reflictive material hurt your eyes!


----------



## theinfected (Mar 12, 2009)

nice setup, where did you put the wiring for the fans and lights?
and what are you doing in order to raise the lights up and down?


----------



## dopewear (Mar 12, 2009)

i left the wires for the fan running long and took them onlong the top of the case to one side and just taped them up with electrical tape. as for adjusting the lights my friend this where i think my inner genious kicked in and it was tricky to do but i bought 2 pieces of 12" shelving rack from home depot and 2 shelves that lock into the rack and well i cut the majority of the shelf off and just kept the end that locked into the rack and super glued them to the back of my power bar it was a bit of a pain but it works great for those minor light adjustments.


----------



## theinfected (Mar 12, 2009)

sweet.
great ideas
you have any other pics of how it looks on outside frontal and back view?


----------



## dopewear (Mar 12, 2009)

*Pic 1:* So here in pic on if my setup from the outside its your usual pc case with only one cord going in and it plugs into a surge protecter. dont need any fires.

*Pic 2: *Heres the front of my PC case it has a opening and closing face plate which allows me to check my temperature with ease and hides the light from the intake fan.

*Pic 3: *Again the front of my setup but alittle closer look at how perfectly my digi thermo sat right in the floppy disk drive slot


----------



## AceofSpades (Mar 12, 2009)

That's a very nice build on the case. With spring break starting now for me, I get to work on my own case. What are the internal dimensions of that case? Are you planning just to veg, then move outside for flowering, or are you planning to do the entire grow in there? If so, are you lst'ing?


----------



## dopewear (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for the coment! i want to do the whole thing inside the case and yes ill probly lst or a scrog i do fancy the scrog idea.


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking good so far, great job on the case. Word of advice, plan and implement your LST or SCROG sooner rather than later as it is a lot more hassle trying to wrestle with fully developed foliage and thick stems. Good luck.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 13, 2009)

already got it all planned out but thank you for your comment and advice fellow grower


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 14, 2009)

No worries man, look forward to seeing more pics when you get going.


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking good dude  im subscribed 

Also join the group in my sig if you have time, lots of pc info in there


----------



## dopewear (Mar 14, 2009)

hey sketzoh thanks for the scribe dude, your sig link dont work i get a 404 error and redirected.
so far no sprout from the germing seeds im about to give up on the bag seed and go buy some descent seed from the vancity seedbank 
any strain suggestions? i was think to do like an "asshole" strain because it only growing 2-3 feer so it would be use to staying small like for a pc case.


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 15, 2009)

The link is in my sig also man, try that one.


----------



## v12xjs (Mar 15, 2009)

Great choice for your case. A front door is a must for stealth and lightproofing in my view. I'm sure you'll do very well.
Good luck.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks v12 ill start germing tomorrow and hopefully we will be under way in the next few days!
should i staralize my medium?


----------



## v12xjs (Mar 15, 2009)

The soil should be fine but I've never used peat moss so I couldn't say for sure. Hope for your sake you don't. Last time I put some soil in a microwave I had to evacuate the house! Stunk the place up for days


----------



## dopewear (Mar 15, 2009)

lol thats halarious okay well ill just leave it alone and see what happen


----------



## v12xjs (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like the best plan


----------



## skybike (Mar 16, 2009)

That's awesome, very stealthy and i love how everything is so clean and tidy. scribed'.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for the svribe sky im excited i get my seed tomorrow after the bagseed failed me and i can finaly get underway!


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 16, 2009)

Subscribed. Cant Wait To See How Things Go, And Good Luck On Your Next Set of Seeds. 

Setups Looking Sick! I Like The Light Idea.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 16, 2009)

were are the plants? lol


----------



## gidget (Mar 16, 2009)

Scrib'd dopewear, I have the exact same PC case, but still using it for hardware. I'm sure you saw skybikes grow, using the fan from my case and working great for ventilation. Everything lookin peachy so far


----------



## dopewear (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks you guys for the scribes i got my seeds today and ill start germing asap and we'll see how this go ill post pics in a few.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 16, 2009)

okay so here are two seeds going into germ, two of course because its a pc grow, chance of male and yah. i chose a strain from the wild rose company called "Asshole" I think half the reason i chose these seeds were because of the name and because they were cheap, 10th generation indica, 2-3' max grown indoors(perfect for a pc case) and it is said that the branchs get so packed with bud they may need additional support late into flowering. so with all that said how could i go wrong. this is my first grow im sure ill have many questions and will turn to you guys for answer and any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## SoundGarden (Mar 17, 2009)

good job cuz


----------



## dopewear (Mar 17, 2009)

so ill tell you whats cracking.... nothing 24 hrs since i started germing, these are brand new seeds from the vancity seed bank. how long should i give them? ive been debating whether or not to just put in soil like you would with any other plant. what you guys think?


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL Be patient


----------



## dopewear (Mar 17, 2009)

lol dude im like the most impatient person i know its kind of like watching paint dry!


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 17, 2009)

dopewear said:


> lol dude im like the most impatient person i know its kind of like watching paint dry!


Hahaha distract yourself for a while. Watch a movie, listen to music, go out to the shops, smoke some bud etc etc. Try not to check too often.


----------



## SXT15 (Mar 17, 2009)

impressive man cant wait to see how this one goes....


----------



## dopewear (Mar 17, 2009)

thats for the comment SXT, and thanks uber for sounding like my therapist.


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol no probs man


----------



## dopewear (Mar 18, 2009)

so we are quickly comig up to 49 hours and no actiob from the seeds


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 18, 2009)

shit. still none?
i germed my ak47 auto by just putting the seeds in the dirt like half inch...i aint got no sprouts yet from 2 days ago...were prob gonna beable to harvest round the same time.


----------



## skybike (Mar 18, 2009)

Some seeds take up to a week to germ, depends how old they are. Just try to idealize your conditions, warm damp dark environment and pray! GL


----------



## dopewear (Mar 18, 2009)

warm dark damp, got it covered. in a folded up damp paper towel on a plant with a plate covering it, and in my furnace room ill give it another day or two then ill just put them in soil and pray.


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

You may want to scratch the surface of the seeds a bit with sandpaper or soak them in water before planting.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 18, 2009)

how long do you soak them? till they sink or what?


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

Rather than try and explain it I shall quote a better grower than myself:



mogie said:


> This is the only thing I could find involving soaking seeds.
> 
> *Pre-Germination Soak..*
> 
> ...


----------



## dopewear (Mar 18, 2009)

wow uber thank you so much your like my right hand man on this thing +rep my dear friend


----------



## skybike (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey man if they don't germ right away don't feel too bad, I waited 2 weeks before scraping my seeds. Friend sent them all the way from Sweden  (To North America) Let me tell you, a warm damp paper towel in 2 weeks can get pretty skanky. Jeesh.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont want to wait two god damn weeks! lol these are brand new seeds! i demand results! whatever ill scrape them tomorrow and then sick them then regerm them and hopefully maybe there will be a miracle!


----------



## skybike (Mar 18, 2009)

I've heard of a matchbox method in which you line the inside of a match box with high-grit sandpaper, place the seed in question inside, and give that bitch a damn good shaking. Marijuana seeds are hard so scuffing them may allow enough water to penetrate and do all the genetic mutation stuff that I'm still a bit foggy about. Best of luck bredgen!


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

dopewear said:


> wow uber thank you so much your like my right hand man on this thing +rep my dear friend


Thanks dude. The whole point of this forum is to help each other out, and in searching for information to help you I learn as well. I'll be around man, take it easy.


----------



## ScottsBlown99 (Mar 19, 2009)

pics?


----------



## dopewear (Mar 19, 2009)

scotty id love to give you pics of my empty grow case but i know thats not what your looks for. unfortunatly my seeds are still germing with little action in the past 24 hrs. so ill give those techniques suggested above a try then try regerming or straight into soil but in the mean time im going to start building another grow box it'll be 2x2x6 its a wardrobe in other words it'll house either a full plant of like for good size lollipops(i uber urban for this because he told me to do something while my seeds are germing). ill keep you guys updated on that aswell. along with im plotting for my outdoor grow aswell come may. im an abicious first time grower but i like a challenge but with this site backing me i hope to be unstoppable lol


----------



## dopewear (Mar 19, 2009)

yes thats right before i could even use those techniques that were suggested to me i woke up this morning to a pleasant surprise motha f*ckn tap roots son! anywho i gave the the course of the day while i was at work to grow alittle bigger. 

*Pic 1: *these would be my asshole strain after about 3 days of germing, now with a solid tap root, greatest thing to see after a hard day at work!

*Pic 2: *here is my medium with the seed about a half in deep in the jiffy pots, medium was 50/50 soil and perlite but was quickly changed to 100 soil seeing it was drying out way to quick!

*Pic 3:* Heres my setup with the jiffy pots under the lights. why the tin foil around the pot you ask? i figure heat heat root growth why not heat the sides of the pots dont know if it really helped and also it can hide any roots from light that may have made its way through the pot.


----------



## TheBlisters (Mar 19, 2009)

dopewear said:


> can anyone suggest a good distance between the medium and the lights plase and thank you!


Well... everyone will tell that I'm stupid and that it's not true... I'll talk with my own PC Grow experience. I'm starting my second grow now. My first grow is FULLY explained and pictured in my first thread. Anyway... From my experience in my PC Case, When the light was to close it seems like it was worst because of the heat build up. And because of the small space and reflective materials, I think it doesn't matters with the height of the light in there.

On my second grow, I'll leave my plants to the bottom and light high... cause it seems like because of the small enclosure, there was NO stretching at all!

Anyway, here are my threads if you want to look at:
First grow:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/113971-my-pc-case-grow-box.html


Second grow(starting it almost same time as you):
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/173437-computer-pc-case-grow-box.html


+REP


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 19, 2009)

TheBlisters said:


> Well... everyone will tell that I'm stupid and that it's not true... I'll talk with my own PC Grow experience. I'm starting my second grow now. My first grow is FULLY explained and pictured in my first thread. Anyway... From my experience in my PC Case, When the light was to close it seems like it was worst because of the heat build up. And because of the small space and reflective materials, I think it doesn't matters with the height of the light in there.
> 
> On my second grow, I'll leave my plants to the bottom and light high... cause it seems like because of the small enclosure, there was NO stretching at all!
> 
> ...


Good advice ive notice a stunt in growth with myne also so i totally agree, keep it a good few inches away


----------



## skybike (Mar 19, 2009)

@dopewear, First off, congrats on the taps man! Finally the growing process may begin! I am uber excited to see how this works out, I've always wanted a computer case full of weed. Also, which steps are you taking to de-skunkify the exhaust air, if any? Also, have you considered incorporating peat into your potting mixture. I am currently using 1 part soil (with perlite in it) and one part peat, I've got to say that it makes a world of difference. The peat can hold up to 25x its weight in water and the air retention is awsome (feels like sponge when wet). Just maybe something you can consider. Peat = few bucks for big block.

@TheBlisters, I don't think you're stupid man, it makes sense that the spacing between the lamps and the plants isn't a crucial factor in growing in such a compact space. I'm sure there wont be many issues with the lights.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 19, 2009)

hey sky thank you for the comment yah i have a bag of peat under my bed along with all my other growing supplys why i didnt put it in now is beyond me but ill put it in when i transplant to a bigger pot, as for taking care of the smell ill lean towards a home made carbon filter soon enough. this is my first round of growing which ill learn and critique fun especially because im already building a bigger grow box


----------



## dopewear (Mar 20, 2009)

so far everything seems good you guys no sprouts yet but should in the next day of two. cheers


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 21, 2009)

dopewear said:


> so far everything seems good you guys no sprouts yet but should in the next day of two. cheers


Hey dont suppose u got any pics of your setup?

Congratz dat ur seeds cracked man


----------



## dopewear (Mar 21, 2009)

if you go through the thread sketzoh there are tons of pics of my setup of go to my profile and look at my photo album


----------



## dopewear (Mar 21, 2009)

hey guy alittle update... so i frigured my small pot medium mixture wasnt doing to hot because it was 50/50 perlite and potting soil. it was drying out way to quickly so i transplanted the seeds/roots back into 100% potting soil yes i know i should have throwen in some peat but i had none available so im hoping the 100% soil holds water better.what are your thoughts?


----------



## skybike (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't see why 100% pure soil wouldn't work, I mean just look around outside and everything is growing in soil, granted there are other things present in those soils as well. I just find that 100% soil compacts too much, and becomes really hard and crumbly. However it should in theory retain water better than 1 p. soil/ 1 p. perlite. As a temporary measure I suppose soil will be fine, but definitely take strides to get some peat in there, it's soo fluffy and airy. <3 Skybike


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 22, 2009)

Update'z!!!????


----------



## dopewear (Mar 22, 2009)

Its lights out at the moment, but ill update you when i return from the US later today.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 22, 2009)

hey guys quick update the plants seem to have taken a liking to the 100% soil. the sprouts are just breaking through the topsoil


----------



## dopewear (Mar 23, 2009)

*Day 1 - 23/Mar/09 - Sprouts*
*Temperature:* 82.4
*Strain: *"asshole" from wild rose seeds company
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6

alright you guys finaly getting under way! soil was alittle low so it has be topped up but not to high.

*Pic 1: *the name shall be sprout 1 till sex is determined. this was exciting! let alone i was still surprised at my ability to grow in a pc case i did have my doubts.
*Pic 2: *sprout 1 again. it sure seemed to be off to a strong start it made me proud!
*Pic 3: *this is sprout 2 who shall be given a name once sexed. it came off to a slow start kind of drooped over like it was already beginning to LST itself.


----------



## skybike (Mar 23, 2009)

They look really cute, hard to imagine they will grow up to be monstrous bushes of bud, which I'm sure they will! Btw are those peat pots (to transplant just stick them in a larger pot, and the roots grow through them?) I love those things, makes transplanting way easier. What a journey already, but it's really just getting started. I'm excited for you and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 23, 2009)

ah sky your kindness is always appreciated. yes they are the peat pots which i decided to use because i like things to be clean and easy and thays exactly what transplants will be. but heres a question for all should, i do a a pc size scrog with two plants or should i just LST both or one of each(may be a bitch)?


----------



## skybike (Mar 24, 2009)

dopewear said:


> heres a question for all should, i do a a pc size scrog with two plants or should i just LST both or one of each(may be a bitch)?


I don't see why you can't do both methods, growing inside a pc case doesn't give you a whole lot of vertical space to grow with. You'd want to keep the plants as short as possible, so yeah, I would LST and when the time comes SCRoG it up! As for how many plants you should put, I'd say you could probably get by with 2, anymore than that and I think it would get too crowded.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 24, 2009)

oh definetly i would not go further then two and yah ill see what i can rig up for a scrog screen then got the chicken wire just got to build an interesting frame for it. should i try mount the screen perminently in the case or make it removable with the plants(to flush it later may be easiest)?


----------



## dopewear (Mar 25, 2009)

*Day 3 - 25/Mar/09 - Sprouts*
*Temperature:* 80.4
*Strain: *"asshole" from wild rose seeds company
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6

i know i missed a day but believe me you didnt miss much

*Pic 1-2: *heres sprout 1 strutten its stuff. the new leafs are slowly getting big and it is doing well wish i could say more.
*Pic 3-4:* here sprout 2, ill say it has gotten its act together its quickly catching up to sprout 1 and its no longer drooping and fully erect like a day at the beach


----------



## skybike (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't speak much on seedling growth, as my first plants were donated to me when they were about a week old. All I can advise is to keep the CFLs close (2-4 inches). Don't over water, you want those new roots to search high and low for water. Lastly, PATIENCE my friend lol, I know it's hard but great things come to those who wait. Peace.


----------



## BTK3ill (Mar 25, 2009)

lookin great man!
plants lookin nice
and ur box is nice and clean good build awesome job 
ill stay tuned in for this grow


----------



## dopewear (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks you guys for your imput its greatly appreciated!ill put some new pics up in a day or two when there will hopefully be some noticable growth.


----------



## jasaus (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Dope,

AWESOME case setup. I would reccomend documenting the days a bit better and your observations. 

LOVE THE CASE!!!


----------



## Teddstah (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome work man. Great pics and nice setup. I'm trailing right behind you with my grow case. I'm probably 2 weeks behind you. Good luck to the both of us. I'm gonna sub to this.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 26, 2009)

hey jasaus and ted thanks for the comments and jasaus your right i need to be more indepth about my updates i hope it wouldnt both you if i stole your update layed it is very indepth and clean so my next up date will be to code. thanks everyone


----------



## Otacon (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey mate, thanks for stopping by my thread. You should know I moved my plant from that PC case, as it got way too big for the case, even with LST. I think the biggest problem was that I had too large of a pot, since I didn't originally plan on growing in a PC box. So, as far as PC boxes go, I'll go for that some other time.

Your case looks great, good luck with the grow.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 26, 2009)

*Day 4 - 26/Mar/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6

*Pic 1: *This is sprout 1 this was my first sprout to break the top soil and boy was i excited. its been ahead of sprout 2 in the grow process but seems to slowing, what i mean by that is leaf growth seems to have slowed but it does seem like it getting taller slowly.

*Pic 2: *This is sprout 2 it was second to break through the top soil it started alittle rough it appeared because if seemed to droop for a while but it seems to have come back and caught up to sprout 1. it does seem like there may be some slight yellowing in the middle of the mini fan leaves i dont know if its because of new growth coming through or what not but it'll be monitored.

Overall all seems slow but well so far... sorry about the clairty on pic1 my d40 is contimplating suicide...


----------



## trippyhippy OG (Mar 26, 2009)

im really liken your setup dopewar. makes me wanna improve mine alot. when do you plan on starting 12/12?


----------



## dopewear (Mar 26, 2009)

not for a while dude ill grow till there about 6 notes, top it, then veg for another week or 2 then flower.


----------



## ElephantRider (Mar 26, 2009)

Great work, bro! I'm read up and subbed up. The boredome sure does get you sometimes. 

Regarding distance, are you vegging w/ warm cfl's? You know the lumen ratings? 2500 for flower, 5500+ for veg.? If you have the 'cool' cfl's for veg, don't get them close to the cfl's, as you can deter growth. I had this issue in my pc grow, too. Take a look for more details. I've got 2 cases and I'm only about 2-3 weeks ahead of you. Just germ'd and planted more seeds, too. 

YOU SHOULD LST as opposed to SCROG, if you ask me. There's a guy who posted on your grow called v12xj6. Look at his grow to see the most badass pc lst ever. I am going to do an LST/SOG combination, if I can.

Anyways.. rock! And check out my thread if you're getting anxious. There are some real decent pc grows going on right now.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 26, 2009)

hey elephant thanks for stopping by yah im using 4x23wat 6500k daylight cfl they are about 4-5 inches away. and yah ill try do a LST and scrog combination like your planning. ill try post another update tonight. thanks everyone.


----------



## Neph (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Dopewear that's a nice set up. I wish my P.C. case was that clean looking. Why they 6500k lights? Do you plan to veg it for a bit before you switch to the 2700k flowering bulbs?


----------



## dopewear (Mar 27, 2009)

hey neph yah i do plan to veg for about 4 weeks and top it doing that time then kick it into flowering. i already have my 2700k bulbs and as of right now im debating whether or not i should mix up the bulbs like 2 x 23wat 6500k and 2 x 23 wat 2700k it seems like people have better results with a mixed spectrum. can any one shine some light on this idea. cheers
DW


----------



## ElephantRider (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm curious to see how your top goes at that size. My babies are 3 weeks old and I couldn't think about topping them just yet.

I mixed up the lights in my flower tower, but not my veg box. I hear there are advantages for putting a little bit of 5500+ in for flower.

Great work, btw.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 27, 2009)

hey guys thanks for your imput yah im going to veg for about 4 weeks then top it, if it needs to veg longer then so be it then kick it into flower and LST the friggen hell out of it! im leaving my babies alone for 2 day and before i do that i gave them some water and played with the light spectrum, i now have 2 x 6500k and 2 x 2700k with the light schedule still 18/6 maybe ill see results when i get back if not maybe ill just go back to all 6500k. anyways ill update you when im back which is tomorrow lol.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 29, 2009)

*Day 6 - 29/Mar/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *2 x 23w 6500k CFL / 2x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *80.1 F

*Pic 1 - 2:* Here is sprout 1 doing fine as always, there is some new growth coming up the middle slowly but surely, i dont know if the outside edges are turning yellow or not.

*Pic 3-4:* Heres sprout 2 quickly catching up to sprout 1 again theres new growth coming up the middle and also not sure but it appears the perimiter of the leafs are discoloring.

*Pic 5: *Heres the setup with the new bulbs in it, there is now 2 x 23 watt 6500k and 2 x 23 watt 2700k.

So i dont know if im just panicing or not but does anyone else see discoloration in the leafs? also when do you think these plants will out grow the jiffy pots? and your opinions on the light combination, think its worth going with or just rock 4 x 23 watt 6500k?

and i appologize before hand for missing 2 days of journal keeping i went out of town to see Randy and Mr. Lahey from TPB on their "Looking for Work Tour" lol take it easy guys


----------



## ElephantRider (Mar 29, 2009)

Lights are close, bro. Get a thermometer right under there. I think I stunted my first 2 babies that way. When I finally measured my temp RIGHT under the lights, it was about 95. Also, regarding roots, my Top44 wasn't much bigger when I spilled its root out in a transplant. It was at the bottom of the cup, so I think they do stretch out root-wise pretty fast. If it ware me, I'd get them in cups pretty fast.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 29, 2009)

alright elephant thank you for the advice its appreciated! ill plant in bigger cups tomorrow, my thermomiter sitts onto of the jiffy pot in the soil so my temp reading should be pretty accurate.


----------



## UberSmoker (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks a bit dry to me, maybe it isn't humid enough. Are you misting at all?


----------



## v12xjs (Mar 30, 2009)

Sprout 1 does look a bit off colour. Not sure what's caused it but I would guess it's heat related so maybe just lower them a bit and see how it goes.
Case looks great but you are losing a lot of light upwards. Try to knock up a simple reflector for above the bulbs, you'll really notice the difference.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 30, 2009)

hey uber and v12 thank you for the advice, uber i have been misting maybe not as often as a should be so i will work on that, and v12 i will work on the reflector tonight, i dont know why i didnt i havent build one all ready lol. ill update you guys when i get home from work and show you the new reflector. always appreciative DW


----------



## Neph (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine was looking really stunted so I moved it from the lights. I figured in such a small inclosed area there was no real reason to have the lights so close. So now my plants just on the bottom and my lights all the way at the top. I expect it to stretch a little but that's a good thing cause I'm LST-ing the plant. So try just moving the lights all the way up for a couple of days and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## dopewear (Mar 31, 2009)

*Day 8 - 31/Mar/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *83.1 F

So i went back to 4 x 23 watt 6500k because after a few days i saw nothing beneficial from doing 2 of each. 

Theres good and bad news...

*Pic 1-2: *So if you havent noticed yet, the ends of the leafs on sprout 1 are burnt, it could be from the two drops of plant food my stupid as brother secretly put in the water. what do you guys think im desperate to save it lol.

*Pic 2-3: *Heres sprout 2 which seems to be doing better leaves seem to be widening but again on the ends they are little burnt. and it kills me inside to see them in pain.

*Pic 4-5:* I have put sprout 1 and 2 in their final resting places because i had like 2 dozen roots coming out every which direction of the jiffy pots. so they are in 6" pots surrounded by 1/3 potting soil 1/3 peat moss 1/3 perlite. i only filled the surrounding even with the soil in the jiffy pot it can be topped later if its a problem.

Anyways... theres your update. id appreciate any advice or information.
p.s. i almost became a single child today when i found them like that.


----------



## BTK3ill (Mar 31, 2009)

try going with some 2700k bulbs thats what i got in for veg 
other than that lookin pretty dece bro


----------



## dopewear (Mar 31, 2009)

hey BTK i tried doing 2 6500 and 2 2700 it didnt seen to have much effect maybe it will now that they are in bigger pots... as for the ends of the leaves any ideas of what it is or how it could be cured? thanks you guys


----------



## skybike (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey man, plants are looking fine.. I'd just let the soil get nice and dry and feed them just plain water, no nutrients. For now just let the roots get some air. What are you using for ventilation again?


----------



## dopewear (Mar 31, 2009)

hey sky im using 2 12v pc fans (1 intake and 1 outtake)


----------



## Neph (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Dopewear things seem to be progressing nicely. My first two sets of branches on my plants ended up getting cut off because of yellowing leaves. So don't worry to much just keep at it and you'll be glad.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks neph yah they seem to be doing better now with the bigger pot and and the lights alittle higher ill post another update tonight when i have time.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 1, 2009)

*Day 9 - 1/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *79.9 F

Well guys im happy once again they seem to be doing better and taking a liking to the bigger pots.

*Pic 1-2:* Heres 1 it seems to be covering from the burns at the ends of its leafs infact the leafs seem to be widening and there are 2 sets of new leafs already coming up the middle.

*Pic 3-4: *Heres 2 it seems to be doing very well, very solid, has taken a liking to the new pot. Leaves are widening and a new set are quickly coming up the middle. burns on the ends of the leafs dont seem to have stopped this little one. As for that black thing behind the plant thats the end of my thermo so all the temps up till now have been from top of plant (some were wondering)

*Pic 5-6:* Heres the setup with everything a go. yes i know intake fan is a bit low but a 1/3 of it is above the pots blowing a pretty descent stream of air. and the lights are at a height that seems to be working i will be costructing a light relector for over the lights soon( as advised) i had already built one but it seemed to be a bit of a fire hazard.

so overall, all is well and moving steadily. if any one has an idea for a light reflecter that is not made out of paper or cardboard please throw them at me. 

Cheers,
DW


----------



## gidget (Apr 1, 2009)

looks good DW, i know with that case you can always raise the fan to the second level. as for a light reflector im fresh outta ideas man, good luck meng


----------



## trombon84 (Apr 1, 2009)

looks gooooood !!!!!!!!  good work man


----------



## dopewear (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks gidget and trom, gidg i know i can move that fan but that would be take of the reflective material and cutting a new hole in the cardboard and all that shit maybe ill leave it this grow and fix it once these 2 are done infact i will once these two are done unless you think itll cause this grow not to finish... anyone?


----------



## gidget (Apr 1, 2009)

it should be fine, only adverse effects i can think of are the stems not being as strong and not enough fresh air flowing around the plants


----------



## Jtoker (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been growing for 3 weeks now indoors hoping to grow outdoors i was just wondering if im doing ok... Basically i have my lights on 24/7 going to change to 18/6 soon then 12/12 when i think im ready maybe i should do 12/12 now im not sure though this is my first grow so can anyone help i have pictures posted in my profile and i want to try and post them on here too thanks
"J"


----------



## dopewear (Apr 1, 2009)

gidget said:


> it should be fine, only adverse effects i can think of are the stems not being as strong and not enough fresh air flowing around the plants


hey gidg i should get some decent airflow across the stems because the plants are alittle low in the pot so the base should be okay but as for air movement around the plant if my intake is at the top wouldnt it put the air from bottom to top causing reasonable airflow?

and toker gtfo!
ask before you post my my thread! how the fuck should i know if your plants are doing well! its my first god damn grow! get back in that motha fuckin noob forum for those kinds of questions or the outdoor grow forum! peace!


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 1, 2009)

Jtoker said:


> I've been growing for 3 weeks now indoors hoping to grow outdoors i was just wondering if im doing ok... Basically i have my lights on 24/7 going to change to 18/6 soon then 12/12 when i think im ready maybe i should do 12/12 now im not sure though this is my first grow so can anyone help i have pictures posted in my profile and i want to try and post them on here too thanks
> "J"


My advice would be to start a journal now. When you look around, talk your journal, too. Ask people to stop by for advice if they have time. That's the best way to do this thing, if you ask me.. That's what I did, anyways.  Check my grow if you have time. It's in my sig.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 1, 2009)

thank you elephant for putting it nicely, sorry joker for being a dick, rough day at work. you guys know how it is.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 2, 2009)

*Day 10 - 2/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *82.4 F

*Pic 1-2:* Heres number 1, looking pretty dam good in my opinion! finaly got some 3 pot leaf action happening which is very exciting!(atleast i think so). 

*Pic 3-4: *And 2 its about a day behind 1. leafs are coming in good and strong. i wish i could tell you more but the pictures so all and theres not much to report on.

these plants seem to be staying true to their indica background they dont seem to be getting tall at all or even streching for that matter i only water every 2 days which seems to be working well so ill keep that up i just use tap water thats been sitting in the su for a few days. and guys keep your eyes open for my new outdoor grow journal should be off the hook! take it easy

DW


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good there DW.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks v. im glad everything worked out was a bumpy beginning next update will be later today when i get off work. cheers DW


----------



## Neph (Apr 3, 2009)

DW they look better. Hooray for progress.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 3, 2009)

*Day 11 - 3/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *82.0 F

so... lets begin.

*Pics 1,2,3: *heres sprout one showing new growth every day now which is very exciting in my opinion(first time grow giddies) everything going great. i noticed one of the two original sprout leafs are turning yellow with brow spots? i believe this is normal due to nitrogen being used up? correct me if im wrong or give me your opinion.

*Pics 4,5,6: *sprout two also showing new growth ever day it seems very strong id love for it to be a female! but yah all goes well there too.

and any of you guys had your perlite turn yellow on you? like the stuff thats sitting on the surface has turned yellow. i may guess heat, but im not expert.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 3, 2009)

hey guys another quick question... where can i get mylar?


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 3, 2009)

I think Sprout 1 has been burned. Maybe touched a bulb for a bit or got too close.
The round leaves below are still ok and are feeding the plant, so it's not nitrogen feeding. The leaf would look paler if it was too.
Things both look ok now though 

I recycle my crisp packets for mylar.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 3, 2009)

My seedlings looked like that when they were too close to the light and more so when they were under-watered. My sprouts ALSO had N deficiency, but the leaves went yellow from that FAST. Then, blanched white. I will try to get pics of it up for you tomorrow or maybe tonight, if I get a wild bug up my arse! 

See my avatar for my lack of hydration. Looks JUST like yours.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 4, 2009)

thank you v12 and ele for your feedback just to make sure we are talking about the same leaf... i put a pic because i dont think there would be a hole it hell of it touch a light its at the very very bottom and its just discoloring and im debating to snip it. what do you think?


----------



## smileyman11 (Apr 4, 2009)

dopewear said:


> thank you v12 and ele for your feedback just to make sure we are talking about the same leaf... i put a pic because i dont think there would be a hole it hell of it touch a light its at the very very bottom and its just discoloring and im debating to snip it. what do you think?


yeah i think you should snip it. I snipped mine. They are going to fall of anyways.

Nice grow btw.

also you should start to think of where you could put you lights because soon the plant will get higher then the lights so i recommend you should hang the lights and raise them up every time the plant grows


----------



## dopewear (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the advice smiley. anyone else think i should snip it?
and yes smiley ill move the lights gradually on the rack its fitted to as the plant grows.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, bro. snip it. I clipped the Top44 and it picked right up. Also.. my burn like that occurred right after I transplanted. The roots got nudged hard. For what it's worth, I lost my whole lower fan leaves. The ones in my avatar currently are 2nd node.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 4, 2009)

I would never snip that leaf. It is what the plant eats until it can use its new root and leaf system to fend for itself. That's why it even looks different. It does a completey different job to the other leaves.
I was talking about the leaf above and in front of it. That one looks as if it has a burned edge on one side.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks v12 yah i know what burnt those fan leafs and ill keep the feeder leaves. thanks everyone!


----------



## dopewear (Apr 5, 2009)

*Day 13 - 5/Apr/09 - Sprouts
Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *81.7 F

so i missed a day and well youll notice the changes!(for the better)

*Pic 1-2-3:* so heres sprout 1 looking amazing in my opinion old fan leafs are getting bigger and widening and theres a new set of fan leafs coming up the middle in just happy as can be.

*Pics 4-5-3: *and for sprout 2 still looks a day or two behind sprout 1 but pretty much the same codition and progress fan leafs getting bigger and widening. new growth coming up the middle.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 6, 2009)

*Day 14 - 6/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *89.0 F

*Pics 1-4: *Here sprout one looking amazing! leafs ae widening and getting bigger and finally i have my first set of 5 point leafs! new growth always coming up the middle! 

*Pics 5-8: *Heres sprout two looking great aswell. nice strong and healthy. leafs look great! new growth coming up the middle aswell, if sprout 1 is any indication then my guess the full 5 point fan leafs are coming up the middle all is well.

So there you have it? any comments or advice?
Are they to short or should i be happy with their hieght?

Cheers DW


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 7, 2009)

They're looking fine. Nice compact growth and going straight to 5 finger leaves is a really good sign.
Won't be long till you join the bud club


----------



## dopewear (Apr 7, 2009)

so its good that they are staying low(compact)?


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 7, 2009)

It means they're getting enough light. Also, they'll FIT!  Definitely good.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 7, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> It means they're getting enough light. Also, they'll FIT!  Definitely good.


well if thats good then im happy! ill post after i get home from work today. i never look at them in the morning i like the surprise after a shitty day at work!


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 7, 2009)

Compact is good.
Next to last pic shows a little sidebranch growth at the 1st true leaves, so I would bend the plant right over while the stem is flexible. Try to get the top of the plant level with that little sidebranch. Every day let the top grow up and then push it down level again at nightfall. You control the height of the plant by doing this. The more sidebranches you expose, the smaller the plant will be and the more colas you will get.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks so much v12 for the advce you are reffering to LST right? ill post and new up date in a few seconds.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 8, 2009)

*Day 15 - 7/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *81.4 F


*Pics 1-4: *heres sprout 1 you guys. doing very well started leaning to the light i assume so itll help me start to LST tomorrow but full fan leafs look great, getting bigger.

*Pics 5-8:* sprout 2 bringing up the rear. full fan leafs coming up the middle and new set of leafs. staying short and strong.

*Pic 9:* so heres my pots and my problem... these pots were 7/8 full but with watering and time it has sank quite a bit. so i was wondering what to do? could i possibly tip the pot upside down and pull the soil out and refill the bottom and put the old soil wit the plant still in it back on top? any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 8, 2009)

If the lowest true leaves are level with the top of the pot then you don't really need to do anything. If they are sitting a bit low then you should be ok to do a transplant. It'll shock the plant a bit but nothing fatal. Just a few days lost growth.
Plants look ready for LST for sure.


----------



## mistaphuck (Apr 8, 2009)

i have a question. what circumstances restrict you to a pc case. i mean if you have to be stealthy theres still spaceyer options. im not knocking your grow its good so far but just with even just a little more space you could get more for your time. i started in the bottom three drawers of my dresser, i took them out, unscrewed the faces and made a hinged door out of it. it was pretty sweet. now im working in a large growbox thing me and my friend made maybe 4 feet tall and five or six feet long. a 400 and a 150 watt hps lights. its just the hardest parts of growing ive noticed is having patience when your staring at beautyfull ass plants for 3 months just to dry cure and have it all go away so fast. i harvested 4 or 5 ounces from my last grow. its been a week and a half and i have maybe a quarter left. it gets depressing. after harvest i think i get post partum depression or something.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 8, 2009)

What kind of circumstances... kids? That's the reason for me. House completely out of space and kids. TRUST me.. if I had a closet to dedicate, I would. Unfortunately, every last square foot of my house is stuffed with crap. Old kid clothes, old toys, old wife clothes, tools.. and on and on. Not everyone who smokes is a kid, ya know. Some of us need meds when older, too. For me, it's no longer a goofy giggly thing. It's my "nightly drink" since I don't like alcohol that much. Just a relaxer to kill off the anxiety and let me get some peaceful sleep.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 8, 2009)

well put ele and got me people around here arent that cool with it and really why do i need a whole closet? i dont smoke enough to need a couple ounces if my box is perpetual then half ounce to an ounce is good for me. anywho new update in a few seconds...


----------



## dopewear (Apr 8, 2009)

*Day 16 - 8/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *82.0 F

*Pics 1-3:* Its sprout 1! So as you can tell i pulled the soil and the plant then filled then bottom bringing it up much higher. it went very smooth the procedure. As you can see i added brass hooks to the outside of my pot, yah i know i went alittle over board with the but there were a bunch lying around the house! lol and i finally tied her(positive thinking... it helps) down and all looks well im guess the whole topping up the soil will have shocked the plant so i figure growth will be slow for the next few days. do you guys also think i should pull it down further or is that enough?

*Pics 4-6: *Lets not for get about sprout 2, now aswell with sprout 2 i tipped the pot and filled the bottom up with soil the root base for both plants looked amazing sorry i didnt take picture, i was in the heat of the moment. i added brass hooks around the pot aswell alittle more moderate though, i would have tied it down but i didnt think its progressed enough yet... whats your guys opinions? also along with this plant i figure some slow growth do to shock ive heard b1 helps with shock can anyone support that theory?

so far so good guys and girls... thank you for watching and giving support and advice.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 9, 2009)

You can never have too many brass hooks 
Looking good. Soil is about right now. Any more and water will spill over the side at feeding time.
I start tying them down as soon as I see some growth from the sidebranches, so your timing looks good to me.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks v12. do you think i tied sprout 1 low enough or should i pull it lower still?
does sprout 2 look ready to be tied down?
and can any one tell me if b1 relieves stress?
thanks


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 9, 2009)

Bomb diggs, bro!


----------



## DR. GROW GREEN (Apr 9, 2009)

dopewear said:


> *Day 16 - 8/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
> *Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
> *Light Cycle: *18/6
> *Temp: *82.0 F
> ...


what timer are u using? is it a cheap $10 one from walmart? or a $20 one from walmart or where?


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 9, 2009)

Sprout1 looks cool. In pic 3 you can see how it's trying to grow straight up again, just keep pulling this back down each day so it's sideways.
Sprout 2 is ready to go. There's growth at the bottom node.

No idea about b1 but I probably wouldn't do it.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 9, 2009)

hey ele thanks for the comment, totaly didnt understand what it meant...
hey doc its a 'woods' double sided timer it was around 20 at rona.
hey thanks v12 for the advice, sprout 2 will be tied down before todays update.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 9, 2009)

*Day 17 - 9/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *81.0 F

*Pics 1-3:* Heres sprout 1 looking great enjoying its new bondage experience. it doesnt seem to have under gone any shock and seems to be enjoying the new soil.

*Pics 4-6: *And sprout 2 looking great maybe alittle schocked but still look good but a few days behind 1 for sure but all is well. i also began to to lst this beauty.

*Pics 7-9:* And just a few pics of the setup for no reason at all ha


----------



## skybike (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey dope, good work with the lst, I like how you went right into it, I think thats the key, to do it as soon as possible. Plants are looking so nice and healthy, got nice tight foliage, gonna have some nice bushy plants in a few weeks time. By the way, pretty ingenious idea to use hooks for tying the strings around, good stuff!


----------



## dopewear (Apr 10, 2009)

hey sky long time no see
thanks for the friendly comments
as for the brass hooks im sure im not as smart as you think im sure have done it before me, so ill give them the credit but thank you
you cab grow looks great by the way keep it up!


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 10, 2009)

nice nice keep us posted


----------



## dopewear (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks krooks there will be an update later tonight...


----------



## Teddstah (Apr 10, 2009)

sick grow man. keep it up. :]


----------



## dopewear (Apr 11, 2009)

*Day 18 - 10/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *84.9 F

*Pics 1-3:* sprout 1 looking good new growth slowly coming up the middle, the leaves did seem a bit drooped(will be monitoring) and dont say over watering because i have watered in 2 days, but i mist lightly once a day. overall going well.

*Pics 4-6:* Sprout 2 looking great aswell still aways behind 1 but its all good assuming still particially shocked from transplant. but things are progressing slowly.

*Pic 7: *So here the nutes i bought dont plan on using them quite yet but one is 'Shultz' Bloom Builder 5-30-5. And other being 'MG' All purpose Plant Food 12-4-8. Do you guys think these will be sufficient? Thanks. Oh and i forgot i also have Shultz all purpose 10-10-10. what you guys think?

And thank you Ted for the comment.


----------



## joshbigbuds (Apr 11, 2009)

thts gunna be a tight fit for width u gt dimensions im growin in a bed side table nicely set up dont no to post pics cba unless people want to see it???


----------



## dopewear (Apr 11, 2009)

hey josh ghe dimensions are (lxwxh) 19.5"x8.5"x22.5" and this is a strong indica strain thatll stay small especially with LST so im not worried. as for that segment in your comment about posting, i dont understand it so ill ignore it. update coming later today


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 11, 2009)

Plants are looking sweet mate 

Not used either of those feeds but I'll have a look at what the NPK numbers are on my stuff and report back in a bit. I see Shultz in use on several threads here though, so it's probably a good one.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks v12, i think the transplant shocked the hell out of sprout 2 hopefully itll come back to reality soon enough.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 11, 2009)

Both plants look fine to me. They'll grow plenty soon enough mate.

My nutes are veg: 7-4-10, flower: 4-8-7 and budbuilder: 2-45-28. The labels are all gunked up on the canna stuff so I can't read them.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks v12 im sure mine will do just fine if used properly... update coming up soon.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 11, 2009)

*Day 19 - 11/Apr/09 - Sprouts*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *84.2 F

*Pics 1-4:* Sprout 1 looking amazing! as always... tied her down a bit more going to try and make her circle around the pot lots of new growth coming up the middle, which is always exciting.

*Pics 5-8: *Sprout 2 looking shock as hell! Nothing new going on here. Kinda boring and sad but what can yah do eh?

*Pic 9:* Just the set up.

Should i start giving a light dose of of nutes come 3 weeks? or no?


----------



## Neph (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking good DW. Things seem to be picking up. That LST on sprout 1 is looking great. I like how you have hooks already going around the pots to help with the LST. I started giving Esme a light dose of some blooming nutes, I'm hoping this will help the flowering process start already, it didn't seem to hurt her. She's around 3-4 weeks so I assume it should be fine. You can always just try very light dose and if there are no ill effects you can up the dosage.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 12, 2009)

hey neph thanks for stopping in, your advice will be taken into consideration.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey DW
Pics 6 & 8 show the round bottom leaves and they are still fairly green so they are providing the nutes. Once these turn brown & wilt the plant is ready to feed from the roots but there will likely be some nutes in the soil.
Wait about a week after those 2 leaves wilt before you start with the nutes. Remember that you want them healthy but max growth isn't the aim.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks v i will wait then


----------



## dopewear (Apr 12, 2009)

*Day 20 - 12/Apr/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *84.7 F

*Pics 1-4:* Heres plant 1 looking alittle droopy because i think i over watered a bit and it was alittle to warm in the case, but none the less its going well lots of new growth coming up the middle.

*Pics 5-8: *Plant 2 looking well still slowly coming out of shock im guessing because really nothing new and exciting with it, but its doing fine aswell.

Any advice on anything?
Take it easy guys.


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn man. I just read through your entire thread and it is seriously helping me so much. I was starting to build a pc grow but ended up using rubbermaids instead. Your LSTing is like a school for it. I just started a grow and will be referring to your thread often. The pictures are perfect and self-explanatory. I am most definitely subscribed to your grow. + rep to you man. Looking good.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey DW.
Just had a quick flick through to see if I missed anything and those temps are on the high side for the little ones. They can deal with 85F but it will be very dry in there. This tends to make the leaves a bit thinner than they usually would be and yours look a bit that way to me. 
Get a cup of water in there around the same level as the top of the plants. If possible, put a sealy bag or upturned bottle over them just before the lights go out too. The bag will raise humidity to 80% and a couple of days at that humidity will make a big difference. Take the bag/bottle off after 48 hours but keep the cup in there and make sure it's always got plenty of water in it.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah.. transplant seems to throw these guys for a loop. They look hot, DW.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey bud thanks for stopping by and rep thank you i hope this will help you i think i may start a rubbermaid aswell soon. hey v12 thank you for the advice i put a dish of water plant height and i also raised the lights one knotch so it the temps are hovering mid 70's. now which is better. and ele thank you for gracing this thread with your presence once again if it was for you guys always checkin in id give up on this journal.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 13, 2009)

You bet, man. From my perspective, we can really only learn from each other on this, since nobody else seems to rock it like we do. I read several other forums from time to time, but nobody seems to be doing as well, pc-wise, as we are. Personally, I'd probably be shit outta luck w/out v12, but the more of us there are doing pc's together, the more we all learn.. I nute burn one day, you overwater another, etc. We all see eachother's mistakes and design flaws and learn to correct those mistakes in our own grows before they even happen. I'm dying to get a bigger growbox, too, but I think I will always at least mother in PC.


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 13, 2009)

dopewear said:


> Hey bud thanks for stopping by and rep thank you i hope this will help you i think i may start a rubbermaid aswell soon. hey v12 thank you for the advice i put a dish of water plant height and i also raised the lights one knotch so it the temps are hovering mid 70's. now which is better. and ele thank you for gracing this thread with your presence once again if it was for you guys always checkin in id give up on this journal.


 If you want to check out how I set my rubbermaid grow you can see it at the link in my sig. Comments welcome man.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 13, 2009)

i will definetly be checking it out! another update coming tonight...


----------



## dopewear (Apr 14, 2009)

*Day 22 - 14/Apr/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *78.4 F

*Pics 1-4: *Plant 1 looking better will definetly look better by tomorrow. New growth coming up the middle and side growth aswell stem is really thickening up needs some more height before i can tie it down any more.

*Pics 5-8: *Plant 2 looking good i think its just about out of shock its leafs are getting bigger and its getting taller to i tied it down again. its doing really well.

*Pic 9: *Heres the plants in the setup and yes my DIY humidity dome. Dr. V12 perscribed more humidity and so i came up with this. if you know of a better way please share. the bags will go over the plants 1 hour before the lights go off and stay on through the night and come off 1 hour after the lights come on.

Also you guy the firt set of leafs(the feeder leafs) have pretty much browned up and shrivled. should i start a light feeding? like 1/4 stength? thanks


----------



## Neph (Apr 15, 2009)

If you have good soil they should be able to get some nutes from the soil. Maybe wait before giving them nutes.


----------



## cbaus1987 (Apr 15, 2009)

Neph said:


> If you have good soil they should be able to get some nutes from the soil. Maybe wait before giving them nutes.


Im starting a grow also... the cab has the same dimensions do you need light on your medium directly after planting your seed or should i wait till sprout??? thnx


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 15, 2009)

Things are taking off in there now DW. Those plastic tents you made look brilliant and the temp in the case is spot on. Great work. Watch the buggers shoot up now!
I'm with Neph on the nutes. Pics 7 & 8 show the cotelydons just beginning to go off so I'd be starting with low level nutes in around 7 days.


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey DW looking good man! I was wondering how you decided when to start LSTing. I plan on doing the same thing in my grow and I'mnot exactly sure when the best time to start is.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 15, 2009)

With nutes, I do something a bit different, I think. Measurement is thrown to the wind a little bit, but I do a slight feed with the nute solution and then water on top of it. Even my seedlings are subject to a little nutrition.  My soild is totally barren, though.

The plants look badass, man. Are you getting the urge to chop some of that side foliage to expose your new sites? Check my grow out in a few hours. I hacked up my older Top44 (Beatrice) last night to expose the sides. By this morning (my light cycle is overnight), her body had twisted to expose those sites even more and they had MAJOR growth in that time.

Overall, great grow, bro.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 15, 2009)

Neph said:


> If you have good soil they should be able to get some nutes from the soil. Maybe wait before giving them nutes.


Hey neph thanks for stopping by and your right my soil has some nutes in it so it should be good for another 1-2 im guessing.



cbaus1987 said:


> Im starting a grow also... the cab has the same dimensions do you need light on your medium directly after planting your seed or should i wait till sprout??? thnx


Cbaus i would suggest germing only because then your not wait forever for your possibly dud seed to sprout and yah light on the medium where its burried is fine. just make sure your seed is about a inch below the surface and keep your medium damp not soaked.



v12xjs said:


> Things are taking off in there now DW. Those plastic tents you made look brilliant and the temp in the case is spot on. Great work. Watch the buggers shoot up now!
> I'm with Neph on the nutes. Pics 7 & 8 show the cotelydons just beginning to go off so I'd be starting with low level nutes in around 7 days.


Whatever your say doc. And thank you for perscribing humidity the little assholes loved it and looked like a million dollars. cheers to you good sir.



BudTinsley said:


> Hey DW looking good man! I was wondering how you decided when to start LSTing. I plan on doing the same thing in my grow and I'mnot exactly sure when the best time to start is.


I believe Dr. V12 told me to start LST when i was at about 2-4 nodes and had some side growth.



ElephantRider said:


> With nutes, I do something a bit different, I think. Measurement is thrown to the wind a little bit, but I do a slight feed with the nute solution and then water on top of it. Even my seedlings are subject to a little nutrition.  My soild is totally barren, though.
> 
> 
> The plants look badass, man. Are you getting the urge to chop some of that side foliage to expose your new sites? Check my grow out in a few hours. I hacked up my older Top44 (Beatrice) last night to expose the sides. By this morning (my light cycle is overnight), her body had twisted to expose those sites even more and they had MAJOR growth in that time.
> ...


Well if its barren then you should be giving them alittle feed but i will take your feed back into consideration. I had not thought of chopping the side foliage but now that you've said it... im alittle hesitant because i wouldnt not want to fuck up ill take a look at your grow and see if i cant wrap my head around that idea.

*Day 23 - 15/Apr/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *76.6 F

*Pics 1-5:* Plant 1 looking amazing after a nice humid sleep growth is really picking up from the middle i tied it down again. everything is great. ele mention cutting off foliage... i wouldnt know what to cut off.

*Pics 6-10: *Plant 2 looking great new growth coming up the middle and first set of full 5 point fan leafs!!! Exciting! All is well.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow mate. They look like altogether different plants!
Looks like you have things just about right now. Watch those babies grow


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking good man! Looks like you really have LST thing down. It looks awesome. Following your pictures is like using a tutorial. a Couple questions- What are you using to tie them down. It looks to me like yarn or something? And about how tall were they when you started tying them down? Like I said looks amazing man. Cant wait to see the outcome! Happy growing.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Bud.. he's using twine. I use training wire from any garden store. BTK3ill uses rubber bands. I think V12 uses string. Any of those should work great.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 15, 2009)

hey thanks v12 couldnt have done it without you! and bud its like gardening yarn that i got at walmart, i simply make a loop around the plant then then tie it off to one of the hooks around the pot. it was maken 3-4 inches when i start LST but every plant is diffrent.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 15, 2009)

yes like ele said the options are endless just nothing thatll rust lol


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds good. I may even have some hemp yarn that I could use. =) I'll have to tear through my bedroom and see if its still here somewhere. Anyways, thanks alot man!


----------



## dopewear (Apr 15, 2009)

and bud those humidity domes you were asking about are in the update before this one. my plants were so dry from high heat and good airflow so i lock the moisture in a wala a thing of beauty


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey ma, very nice, loving the set-up. Wanna keep an eye on this one, keep up the grow man, girls are looking nice.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 15, 2009)

LunchBox05 said:


> Hey ma, very nice, loving the set-up. Wanna keep an eye on this one, keep up the grow man, girls are looking nice.


Girls? I like your enthusiasm! Yes, girls they are!(hopefully)


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 15, 2009)

Gotta keep a positive attitude about them man, Im hopin there some pretty ladies as well.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 15, 2009)

alright folks once again im turning to you for help... what do you think of an aquarium heater in a can of water to create humidity? you think thatd work...
also i need a idea to keep my temps down? any suggestions? maybe a piece of plexi glass? v12 what you think?


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 15, 2009)

dopewear said:


> alright folks once again im turning to you for help... what do you think of an aquarium heater in a can of water to create humidity? you think thatd work...
> also i need a idea to keep my temps down? any suggestions? maybe a piece of plexi glass? v12 what you think?


 I dont see why that humidifier wouldn't work. Give it a shot and let me know. You could use plexiglass or I've read of other people using the plastic from a poster frame at walmart. Either would work, I'm assuming. Is there any way you could get a passive intake on there somehow to pull in cool air from the outside? Just a thought. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 15, 2009)

i already have an intake but i could try mount another(fuckin nightmare itll be) i think im leaning more to plexi


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 15, 2009)

Plexiglass would work well too. I've read some places that it cuts the temps down by 5-10 degrees. About how much cooler does it need to be?


----------



## dopewear (Apr 15, 2009)

5 to 10 would be amazing! i run maybe 85 tops mid day when its the hottest so if i could get it down itd be amazing!


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd say give it try then. At least before you go through the hassle of getting another intake somehow. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## greenzebra (Apr 16, 2009)

An easy thing to do to create humidity is get a small reptile undertank heating pad from any petstore chain.. Petland or Petsmart or anywhere like that, they're like $10. Find a shallow heat proof dish.. like a shallow casserole dish or plate. Place the dish on top of the heating pad and fill with water. It creates quite a bit of humidity. You could probably find some regular heating pads at walmart or something too. Just a thought. Remember though, as your humidity rises so will your temperature in such a small space.. I would say your temperature will be the first thing you gotta worry about though. The humidity probably isn't going to hurt the plants nearly as much as heat stress would.

As BudTinsley stated, you could put plexiglass between your lights and the plants and pull air out of that space to reduce the heat. I've heard that plexiglass can lower temperatures but I've also read in a lot of places that plexiglass between your lights and plants degrades the light quality to your plants in some way. I can't say whether it is worth it to reduce the heat or not though. It's something that requires a little more research I guess.

It looks good so far though. Our plants are pretty close in size, I'm about a week or so behind you I think. Your plants definitely look a big healthier though, I think mine are recovering from my overwatering the first week or so. Keep it up man!


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey DW
You should be fine with the humidity once the plants are established. They raise the levels themselves during the night. My case hits 75% humidity every night. They just seem to need a bit of help in the early stages so you should be ok with the bags.
The plexi I ordered is polycarbonate and should be ideal for what we are doing. It allows all light through except UV and as cfl's don't emit UV there should be no difference to the plants.
Don't know what effect it has on temps but it should be here today or tomorrow so I'll put up some pics and temp difference details once it's fitted.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 16, 2009)

*Day 24 - 16/Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *75.6 F

*Pics 1-5:* Heres plant 1 looking great new growth constantly coming up the middle and thickening up. Notice lots of new growth at the base of the fan leafs they look like new little leafs should those be getting more light? everything going great.

*Pic 6-10:* Plant 2 has successfuly put out its first full 5 point fan leafs thats getting much bigger day by day. Lots of new growth coming up the middle and little leafs sprouting out from the stem at the base of the fan leafs aswell like plant 1.

For a temperary fix of the heat i put a frozen water bottle infront of the intake seems to work great till i get plexi. and if you guys could fill me in on those new little leafs thatd be great thanks.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey DW
Plants are looking very healthy. Pic 8 shows the plant has pretty well exhausted the food from the round leaves so if you don't already have your nutes you should go shopping this weekend as they will be taking food from the medium now.
As the plant gets taller I keep moving the ties up a node and pull it down a little harder. Doing that will give the new lower leaves enough light and growth will explode.
I'll get some quick pics of Amber and post them in my thread to show you what I mean.


----------



## shaps (Apr 17, 2009)

what an interesting read been thinking of a pc case grow


----------



## Neph (Apr 17, 2009)

Things are looking great DW. Have you any nutes yet? I guess I should of started my nutes earlier. Esme started eating her lower leaves. So you might want to get some nutes to them soon. Start out with about 1/4 dosage.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks neph i will start using nutes either tonight or tomorrow. do you guys use nutes every time you water or like once a week or what?


----------



## dopewear (Apr 17, 2009)

*Day 25 - 17/Apr/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *73.8 F

*Pics 1-5: *Plant 1 is doing well lots of new growth coming up the middle. these pictures are from this morning so it doesnt show what i did this afternoon but the bitch was running wild so i really tied her down my LST was pretty loose so now its just barely above the soil. hoping for those little leaves to get more light.

*Pics 6-10: *Plant 2 coming along new growth coming up the middle. its slowly getting taller. Also with this one aswell i redid my LST so its super horizontal so everything can get light hopefully itll do wonders!

I believe both plants are in need of nutes, all feeder leaves have or are ready to fall off, nutes will be administered tomorrow at quarter strength. I also noticed a smell coming off both plants, a very planty or a chlorophyll like smell.


----------



## UberSmoker (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow really picking up since I last checked in, keep up the good work man.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 18, 2009)

hey Uber long time no see, thanks for the comment.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 18, 2009)

so i have diagnosed my plants and the only thing i can figure it lack of nutes im going by the color on the leaves and everything. so i gave them nutes with an NPK of 12-4-8 at 1/4 strengh. the only thing i can think of for the droop is maybe over watering but i only water every 2-3 days. also i got a humidity gauge and my case is sitting at 40% is that okay?


----------



## dopewear (Apr 19, 2009)

*Day 26 - 18/Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *78.6 F

*Pics 1-5: *plant one looking like shit of course, drooping and discoloration in the leaves. new growth still coming out the top though. you can see how i tied it down more. side grow at the base of fan leaves still coming in.

*Pics 6-10: *plant 2 looking good so the most part some discoloration in the leafs due to lack of nutes. new top and side growth still coming in slowly.

So there you have it guys i gave them nutes today at quarter strength, the humidity in there is at 40% which is with in reason (according to riu mems). the temps barely break 80 now a days? where am i going wrong? ill give them 2 days to show improvement or im pulling the plug on these two as upsetting as that is, oh well.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 19, 2009)

If I had to guess the problem I'd suspect the peat pots you started them in.
I had problems with my plants failing to breaking through them so I don't use them anymore. Not sure if she will eventually break through on her own but if the root coils up then I would doubt it. I suspect that they need to be pretty wet all the time to allow roots through but weed likes it dry and the pots are pretty tough when they are dry.
I'd be tempted to scrape out the soil to look for roots coming out and if you don't see any then lift the peat pot and remove the bottom.
Got my fingers crossed for you buddy.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 19, 2009)

hey v if you dont recall a little while back i topped up my soil by tiping the soil out and filling up the bottom and when i did that there was a serious root system. also they how i decided to plant those peat pots, by looking at them and seeing if roots were coming through and sure enough there were so then i put them in the bigger pot so i know what to do now


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 19, 2009)

Whats up DW. Its been a couple days since I've been able to check in on your grow. I'm sorry to hear about your plant troubles. I'm a noob, but it looks to me like overwatering. I'd say give it a few days without water and see if they perk up a little. I hope you're able to get this figured out, man.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks bud well if these fail itll give me a reason to build my new grow box and start my purple pineberry seeds


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 19, 2009)

At least you've got a backup plan setup. Are you planning on using rubbermaids?


----------



## dopewear (Apr 19, 2009)

rubbermaid or dresser


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 19, 2009)

Im gonna suggest you shoot for the rubbermaid, easy construction and easily accesible? Dresser you'd have to do quite a bit of construction Im guessing though it would be worth it. I'd say give the rubbermaid a shot first. Though thats an opinion,


----------



## dopewear (Apr 19, 2009)

thats lunch but im a trades person i live to build so i want design challenge. ill post an update tonight you guys hopefully things will pick up the next few days im not going to do anything no water no nothing just watch it. i got a moisture meter so itll tell me if its been over watered.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 19, 2009)

True, enough. Then Id say definatley go for the dresser, or maybe an armoire? (ones with the double, or singular doors)


----------



## dopewear (Apr 19, 2009)

armoire would be great but definetly not enough room a small dresser would do the trick just fine.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweet man, hope it works out, I definatley wanna see pics through-out the construction, if you dont mind. Im a fan of craftsmanship.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 19, 2009)

lunch i saw your post about you worrying about sodering your fan wires... what were you going to use a 12v adapter or a cell phone charger? all i did for mine what strip about half inch on the ends twist the positives and negs together taped them each up seperately then taped the whole thing together. works great, i think sodering is to much of a hassle and much harder to undo.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweet man, I was hoping I'd be able to do that, specially since I hate soldering. Chances are I'll use a cell phone charger, I got 2 old ones laying around. Thanks for the tip, you just saved me a lot of hassle.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 19, 2009)

I got 3 fans into 1 cell adapter, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 19, 2009)

Worth more to me now that I can only find the one adapter. Thanks


----------



## dopewear (Apr 19, 2009)

jeez lunch you like live in here lol constantly online, so what pc case you going to use?


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 20, 2009)

Lmao, works slow and shit man, so I aint got anything else to do. Umm its stashed an my grandmas but its basicaly 14in x 14in grow space maybe a bit more, with about 5-6 in depth. So its an ok sie but Im definatley gonna have to Scrog that shit.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey DW
How's the sprout? 
Sorry I forgot you added the soil. My bad. Guess it's not that then. I would have gone with overwatering but the top of the plant seemed fine. Does it look better now it's drying out?

Hey Lunchbox. That's one small space man! Props to you for even trying. Hope you start a journal.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 20, 2009)

hey v ill post an update tonight it is looking slowly better its still growing at a reasonable pace but still alittle droopy a bit, i think it was over watering. ive let it dry out quite a bit now so i think that was it but there could still be something other but who knows ill put the update up tonight and you guys can decide.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 20, 2009)

Lol, thanks. Lets hope I end up having more space in it. I didnt really measure it, and If I aint got enough, I guess I'll have to build something for inside my closet.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 20, 2009)

lunch online yet again lol update coming in a few minutes.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 20, 2009)

*Day 28 - 20/Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *79.6 F

*Pics 1-5: *plant 1 still droopy but none the less new growth coming in pretty rapid. discoloring has seemed to stop spreading. is is getting taller and does need the top tied down again. Growth at the base of the fan leaves is starting to pick up.

*Pics 6-10: *plant 2 looking well no growth coming in aswell full set of fan leaves finally evident. still reasonably short but not worried at all.

So guys there you have it there still might be home for these 2 assholes. for plant 1 and 2 i was debating whether or not to remove the discolored/damaged leaves not only to focus growth on other places but to help with the growth coming off the stems... what you think?


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 21, 2009)

Right here man lmao, and Im all excited for yea, there lookin good man, the droopage doesnt look that bad, and Im happy the discolouring seemed to stop. Again man there lookn nice and perty.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking fine there DW. Still some droop but the tops look really healthy on both plants. Some good sidebranches starting to peek through now too. Really glad they're coming through for you.
Hard to advise on the trimmming. It's a personal thing really, but I would be tempted to chop the ones touching the soil if they don't raise themselves up soon as they can become infected.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 21, 2009)

alright v. ill do some chopping tonight, get the girls all dolled up, but for now off to work i go...fuck!


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey DW. Plants are looking a lot better I'd say. Glad you got the problem diagnosed and fixed quickly. I've heard good and bad things about trimming. But, I'd say if doctor v is recommending it, that it's a good thing to do. Anyhow, I'd say these plants will bounce back one hundred percent. Looking good!


----------



## dopewear (Apr 21, 2009)

BudTinsley said:


> Anyhow, I'd say these plants will bounce back one hundred percent.


hey bud can i hold you to that?
they are looking better today update coming tonight or in a few minutes.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 21, 2009)

*Day 29 - 21/Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *79.2 F

*Pic 1-4: *Plant 1 with some trimming done. i cut all the shit leafs off and the side branches look like they're going to take right off, the top growth looks healthy, leafs dont seem so drooped and i re LST'd.

*Pic 5-8: *Plant 2 looking healthy still uber short... why? i dont know. maybe itll pic up with the rapid growth of new fan leaves. and there are some solid side branches coming in aswell.

*Pic 9-10: *Pic 9 of the shit leaves i cut off and pic 10 with the plants in the case.


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 21, 2009)

dopewear said:


> hey bud can i hold you to that?


You can hold me to that. I've seen plants ten times worse off than yours get back on their feet and yeild some serious buds. I'd say ride this one out and you'll be thrilled man. 

Now for your update. The plants are looking good man. All trimmed and pretty. I dont think the heighth is an issue for plant 2. I have 2 plants going right now and one of them is way shorter too. I'm guessing the reason is either the strain, stress early in its life, or a heating issue. Either way, they're all fixable. I think these are some beautiful plants and it would be ashame to see them go.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks bud for the comment, yah i dont think im going to worry to much about plant 2 when i kick to 12/12 itll all be the same and from what ive heard this strain just packs on bud and yah the strain only grows 2.5-3 feet max indoors. so i should be happy in the end with " branches so dense with bud theyll need extra support".


----------



## BudTinsley (Apr 21, 2009)

That sounds beautiful. Good luck to you man. I'll be following along the whole time. Keep up the updates.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 22, 2009)

Agreed with Bud, ride it out. the only problem that's truthfully not fixable is a plant being male. The haircut is looking good and they look nice and healthy. It might be the camera angle for plant 2 but it seems to be getting fatter, which would be pretty nice.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 22, 2009)

hey lunch thanks for the comment and yah id say plant 2 is slowly bulking up. and im not to worried about males i wouldnt mind some pollen so i can make seeds some time and do some cross breeding.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 22, 2009)

That would actually be pretty nice,one day create your own strain maybe? When you do I'll definatley buy some of that off ya lol.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 22, 2009)

buy? ill give em for free.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 22, 2009)

*Day 30 - 22/Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *75.4 F

*Pics 1-4: *plant 1 looking much healthier! makes me happy thank you everyone for telling me to hold out on them. branches are coming in nicely top growth looks great. its growing vertically quite fast its finaly ready to start its journy around the pot.

*Pics 5-8: *plant 2 looking good new growth coming out the top looking very healthy, still growing quite slowly. but side branches are coming in so all is well on this front.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey DW
They seem to have recovered well. Those sidebranches are waking up now too. Really glad you stuck with them.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 23, 2009)

hey v out of curiosity how long to you think my veg period should be? anothing month or what?


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 23, 2009)

If you put the plants on the bottom of the case, how much room is there between the top of the sprouts and the bottom of the bulbs?


----------



## dopewear (Apr 23, 2009)

my lights are adjustable so if i were to put my lights on the very time id say another 12"


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 23, 2009)

If you keep a 2 - 3 inch gap between the the plant and light that's maybe 9 inches left so not too much room to work with. As you move everything up and there's more foliage the temps will also rise a bit so maybe keep another inch spare just in case. Expect a growth spurt just after you switch and a bigger spurt just after they show sex. I'd guess 2 weeks more good growth and I'd be switching them over.
Try to have all the growing tops at an even height when you switch too. It will save bother later on.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 23, 2009)

alright 2-3 weeks then 12/12 thanks v.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 23, 2009)

*Day 31- 23Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 6500k CFL
*Light Cycle: *18/6
*Temp: *76.F

*Pic 1-4: *plant 1 looking good here, that lower growth coming in super fast, its scaren me lol. lots of new growth coming out the top and shit is that stem getting thick!

*Pic 5-8*: plant 2 looking good its being imature and not wanting to grow up! maybe some ridalin aka nutes will help it out. lower growth coming in good and strong and same with top growth yet still quite short oh well.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sweet man, theyre looking good, just outta curiosity whats your watering schedule with nutes? Your soil's always looking nice and moist.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 23, 2009)

hey lunch thanks for the comment, i give about 2 oz. of water every 3-4 day i give nutes every 2-3 watering depending on how they are doing


----------



## dopewear (Apr 26, 2009)

so ive put them in 12/12 now sorry i havent been updating this grow has gotten somewhat depressing in the past to weeks(just lack of progress, losing faith in myself) i got sick of waiting so i kicked it to 12/12 with 4 23w 2700k ill post update once they show sex


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't be downhearted DW. One of the probs with bagseed is that you have no idea what the genetics are, so maybe they are supposed to be low and slow. When you read the descriptions on the seedbanks you sometimes see that certain seeds are recommended for SOG and these are often very slow and small. It would make sense to me that commercial growers would use such a strain. In my experience these strains have profuse roots and seem to put a lot of growth into that area.
I wonder if it would be worthwhile to take a few clones off them and put those into 12/12 as soon as they get established. Just a thought.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 27, 2009)

hey v thanks for the comment. the bagseed failed a month a go and this grow was a strain called asshole. couldnt find much on the strain about how it grows or anything just the little description the bank tells you which aint much. after this grow ill build my stealth dresser which will be split in half for 1 side veg and 1 side flower, and ill try my purple pineberry seeds thatll be the grow ill dedicate to you and put my heart and soul into it lol. anways ill post an update later when i get home from work.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm a dumbass 
How could I forget the strain you chose? Sorry DW. My bad.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 27, 2009)

the names pretty unforgetable lol. update in 2 secs.


----------



## Neph (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm waiting for the update DW. I bet their doing great.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the comment neph its coming now it is doing better now. update in 5


----------



## dopewear (Apr 27, 2009)

*Day 35- 27Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *78.2F

so as you've noticed ive turned into flowering and light scedhule now 12/12 and 2700k bulbs are now in.

*Pic 1-4:* heres plant 1 looking great, no droop they have totaly turned around over night. im excited. thing is growing like made its awesome.no sex yet.

*Pic 5-8: *plant 2 also looking awesome definetly not as big as plant 1 but none the less no droop looking good and it is growing! no sex yet.

*Pic 9: *heres a pic of the set up, i lowered the lights and everything is great.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 27, 2009)

you guys got an suggestions for me?


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 28, 2009)

Keep up the good work, . everythings looking good, Id say sit back and wait till you see some sex, but Im gonna be givin molasses as a shot, Ive read that it helps increase resin glands, but Im glad they've picked up and they're looking good man.


----------



## Neph (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking nice DW. The LST is looking good. Just time to wait for the sex. I like seeing shots of your set up, just cause it looks so clean and mine looks so ghetto.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 28, 2009)

The plants look hot, d. dub! My 12/12ers are only a tick behind yours, but N deficient and soaked. Your babies look nice and healthy and green, man. The tie-down is A+, too, bro.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 28, 2009)

*Day 36- 28Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *82.4F

things are g-r-r-reat!

*Pics 1-4: *heres plant 1 looking great. after i dont these pics i tied the top down again so i can keep an even grow surface and over the 8 hours i was at work it had already turned upright again. to intense! the lower side branches are growing pretty rapid. no signs of sex yet.

*Pics 5-8:* plant 2 looking good aswell! lower branches coming in nicely the top is nice and perky and no much to say at this point i just retied the top down so i figure ill wake up in the morning and see it up right. and still no signs of sex.

as you can see all is going well, how long you guys think itll be till they show sex?

cheers, DW.


----------



## Neph (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd say maybe within the next week or so. Check around the new growth for signs, that's where Esme had her first preflower. All is looking well though.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks neph i wouldnt mind a male is the mix for some seeds... seeing its all personal smoke


----------



## Neph (Apr 29, 2009)

If you are looking for some seeds so you can keep the strain going without purchasing new seeds and you end up with two females. Why not try to stress one a little into going hermie. That way you get your own feminized seeds? Or if you have a male save the pollen sacs in bags, then tie the bag around just a small bud site. So you get seeds but the rest of the flowers are not affected. I'm sure that would help keep the potency up while still giving you seeds. This would also prevent your case from having pollen stuck to it and possibly pollinating later harvest on accident.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 29, 2009)

whats the best way to stress them neph?


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 29, 2009)

I heard giving them a little kick or a poke works, maybe fuck with there lights, but only by like an hour or so, and some guy suggested giving your plants little nicks (slivers) or pressing a small thumbtack through the bottompeice of a stem, but these were for bigger plants. I'll try and find the thread but i cant remmember what it was called.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks lunch appreciated, no update today boys got home late from work and lights were off but this morning i think plant 2 is coming out of a long shock its finaly pumping out leaves like no tomorrow.


----------



## Neph (Apr 29, 2009)

Good to hear DW. Glad the 2nd one is deciding to do some work.

If the show that they are both female. After they've established some flowers, you could take one out before lights out and give it some extra light. This is they only way I can think of to stress it without physically damaging the plant. So I also assume it's the least stressful way. Remember stress is bad so if you can accomplish something with the least amount of stress the better.


----------



## dopewear (Apr 29, 2009)

alright neph ill give it a try dude ill throw an update up tomorrow.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 30, 2009)

Good to hear the plants have started putting out DW.
I have no skills in seed production but as above, messing with the light schedules is the usual way hermies show. Just be careful with that pollen.


----------



## rhodawg (Apr 30, 2009)

been thinkin bout buyin a pc box all setup but with a co2 system its about to cost me $1100 bucks... how much did u have to shell out for ur setup? great work by the way...


----------



## dopewear (Apr 30, 2009)

rho and v thanks for the comments. rho i got the pc case free um i have the reciepts for everything so i may post a list later but i send less than 200 dollars on it and it works great. i dpnt thionk you need to spend 1100 thats overkill. its like a glorafied version of mine. i say build your own but if your the lazy and rich then buy one.


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 30, 2009)

I spent about $80 total, since I had most of the stuff - including spare cases - lying around.


----------



## joshbigbuds (Apr 30, 2009)

your plants are looking be-uuu-ti-full gutted if no females


----------



## dopewear (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks josh! yah i would be shattered. but if males i can collect pollen and then do some selective pollination so no biggy. ill be doing purple pine berry next its super purple. from leaves to stem to bud all purple.


----------



## DOC. GREENTHUMB (Apr 30, 2009)

hey LOVE ur grow but i need some help u have 23w cfls correct? i had 3 26w cfls that give off 1750 lumsn each but one broke and i have only 2 now i was wondering how many lumens do u have in total? and do u think ill bne good if i add one or 2 13w cfls that give off 800 lumens each?


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

hey green thumb thanks for the comment yes im using 23watt 2700k. im using 4 of them and each one gives off 1600 lum. so if you did the 8 watts it would give you one 23 watt pretty much. but if you have room for 2 more bulbs go with all 23 watts, the more lumes the better. i have an update coming in 5 min.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 1, 2009)

Pics soon?


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

working on the update now...


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

*Day 38- 30Apr/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *82.4F

*Pics 1-4: *heres plant 1 looksing great! tons of new growth coming from the top and those lower branches are coming in fast if been pruning ran leafs so the branches can get light the plants dont seem to mind. some of those new lower branches are getting long and i was woundering if i should tie them down aswell? i also started flowering nutes with this beast.no sign of sex yet...

*Pics 5-9:* plant 2 is really getting its shit together lots of new growth coming in on the top those lower branches are quickly coming in. its doing great. been roming fan leaves to get some light on those branches it doesnt seem to mind at all. will start flower nutes next watering. still no signs of sex


----------



## ElephantRider (May 1, 2009)

Sweet looking! Man, those look Sativa! Could be a slow grow, but worth the wait, man. Lookin' good, either way!


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

ele its a 10th generation indica strain no sativa here


----------



## ElephantRider (May 1, 2009)

WOW! Such thin leaves for an Indica! What strain, again?


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

Asshole $50.00





Click to enlarge 
Indoor/Outdoor 10th generation Indica. The name is entertaining and so is the weed. Very large buds fill each branch and may require support late into flower. Stoney high that seems to last forever! Height: 2-3 Ft indoors/ 3-4Ft Outdoors 
Flowering Time: 8 weeks indoors/ Mid to Late Sept outdoors


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

*Day 39- 1May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *77.4F

*Pics 1-4: *plant 1 looking great new growth coming out the top lower branches getting bigger, no signs of sex i tied the top down again.

*Pics 5-8: *plant 2 looking good its really picked up growth wise lots of top growth now and i also retied the top down. all is well here

both plants still smell very plant like which i guess it okay for now? you guys think i should tie down the lower branches as they get bigger?


----------



## v12xjs (May 1, 2009)

It's all happening in the DW household isn't it?
Just checked out the last 2 updates and it's looking brilliant in there now fella. Mighty impressive.

That big sucker on sprout#1 could well make it across the pot and throw out some more bud sites in the time the other sidebranches take to start shooting up. I'd take that bet and tie it for sure 
The other way of getting an even canopy is illustrated in pic 7. If the small shoots are further up a 45 degree main shoot then they all end up around the same height. you can fine tune it by tweeking the height of the main top.
Looking wicked now m8.


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

thanks v i hope i make you proud and im praying that plant 1 is a female id be so happy! but we'll see what happens. takes about a week to show sex correct? i hope things keep going this smoothly after such a bumpy start.


----------



## v12xjs (May 1, 2009)

Bigger plants show pretty quick cos they already preflowerd. It will still take a couple of weeks for you I guess.


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

yah no preflowers here so i guess ill wait


----------



## ElephantRider (May 1, 2009)

That's right.. asshole. I remember wondering, "why is this dude calling his plants little assholes?"  Awesome sounding Indica.


----------



## shiftsta (May 1, 2009)

Nice setup there. I am about to attempt a pc grow for a first grow. i am in the process of gutting / layout atm.


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

thanks ele yah lets hope it lives up to its description. and shifta welcome to the pc grow world, what size pc? you should start a journal and document your build aswell.


----------



## shiftsta (May 1, 2009)

Ohh i shall And its a midsize atx and I am wondering about the lighting bracket. location and what to line the case with? I have a post in the newb section i dont really know how to start a journal on here either so ... lol


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

shiftsta said:


> Ohh i shall And its a midsize atx and I am wondering about the lighting bracket. location and what to line the case with? I have a post in the newb section i dont really know how to start a journal on here either so ... lol


hey shifts thats a good case for the lighting bracket i used one of those shelving units you know the two bars that run parelle vertically and the bar that hooks into them and then you put your board or shelf on that, im terrible at explaining things, ill try post some pics. and i lined my cased with the sunshield thing your put over your care dashboard, its a goo insulator. but yah ill try post some pics for you soon.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 1, 2009)

I noticed your digital timer. I will say as a warning, I used a digital in my hydro setup for my pump, after a day the timer reset itself and stopped kicking on the water when scheduled. I know your not using it for the same purpose, but thought I'd share. I've seen gone with a regular mechanical timer, and couldn't be happier, haven't had a single problem since.

Aside from that, kick ass case, looks fucking clean! I'm a big fan of the power strip/light socket/CFL rig. I've seen it often and that looks nice.

I'm also growing bagseed.. had a handful lying around in my stash box, have no clue what ANY of them are. Check it out HERE

good luck and happy growing. +rep for the sexy case


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

thanks for the comment shackle and the advice i will definetly watch my digi timer for sure then if something goes wrong i can go to the company complaining of my plant turning hermie cuz of them lol. any who... i will totaly check out your grow.

shifta heres the picture for my case i used a 12" piece of the mountaing bar and just two of the brackets heres the pic sorry its so shitty


----------



## shiftsta (May 1, 2009)

Ok how many lights will i need in a mid size case and also how do i start a journal ill post some pics of the case and stuff. Pre fab. i think it will be fine i have gotten so many great ideas and have gained so much knowledge here i think its contagious i enjoy the learning experience. ty for the help again DW + Rep did you just break all the pop rivets to remove the HDD bracket and the CD-ROM bracket... And the mobo tray. also what kinda light setup are you using how are you hooking the light straight to the power strip. i really like your adjustable light setup. I broke down an old flex light today and have it sitting here imma have to soder it back together on monday. to get the wires to the fixture again, but i got the base off and ill be able to use that for my Up close dome lighting setup for over the babies. 

I also have been looking at alot of the plexi glass setups and i dont really understand why people do this can any one explain this to me sorry not trying to hijack your thread. I have a thread in noob section but they told me to come talk to all of the pc growers.!


----------



## dopewear (May 1, 2009)

then talk to pc growers you shall. if you look back at my picks i have two power bars in the case one is a 5 outlet i plug my timer and light bar into aswell as the fans. the lights come from a 7 outlet power bar so 4 lights with a space in between each it works wonder with thouse direct bulb to outlet adapters. and for the 5 outlet power bar i ran its cord out the back so it looks like a normal pc case from a quick glance. and yes i took a drill with a bit and drilled out all the rivets that i needed, dont get carried away and let your case fall apart lol. i think 4 lights are good for a case this size unless you rather just do one 125watt cfl but i like the four and being able to adjust it. as for creating a thread go click the forum link at the top scroll to journals click it then at the top right there will be a link saying new thread click that and tada you got yourself a journal. and as for the plexiglass the prupose of it is to hold back heat and sort of put a barrier between the plant and lights but if well ventilated its not needed. i think i covered everything if not just keep asking.do you know hot to give rep if not its that little scale icon on the top right of my post.


----------



## shiftsta (May 2, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info i started my build and also drilled out all those bastards after trying the hammer and flat head screwdriver method... They move really fast ... lol Btw check my sig.


----------



## Gemini8555 (May 2, 2009)

I'm in the middle of makin' my case and stumbled upon your journal. Totally diggin' it and I may be hittin' ya up for some pointers! 

Scribe'd!


----------



## dopewear (May 2, 2009)

thanks for the pointers gemini yah im here to help... take it easy update coming soon


----------



## dopewear (May 2, 2009)

*Day 40- 2May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *74.4F

*Pics 1-4: *Meet Nedra shes part of the DW family now and shes made me proud with sprouting pistils at 4 diffrent node spots over night. She throwing out top and lower branch growth like mad. Shes everything id want in a real female lol.

*Pics 5-8: *Plant 2 still doing well. Top growth coming in and and branch growth aswell i wish it was as big as Nedra  oh well hopefully sex will show sometime soon i doubt it due to its size but ill keep your posted.

Also gave them both a blast of flowering nutes they seem to be enjoying it, no nute burn so im happy for sure!


----------



## ElephantRider (May 2, 2009)

'Grats on the bitch! Just keep an eye out for balls just in case.


----------



## dopewear (May 2, 2009)

thanks ele and there better not be balls thats unacceptable in the DW household


----------



## ElephantRider (May 2, 2009)

You bet! Also, props on spreading the good word. I'm helping get a couple of people goin' on cases (not on RIU).


----------



## dopewear (May 2, 2009)

i dont care what people say but pc cases are the way to go for stealth and a reasonable amount of personal smoke. so i support all pc cases made and in the making and ill help however i can.


----------



## v12xjs (May 2, 2009)

I'm made up for you DW.
Can't believe how quick those pistils turned up either. That girl wants to flower for sure 
Loving the name too. I used to have a company called Arden.


----------



## dopewear (May 2, 2009)

i couldnt believe pistils already either hopefully plant 2 will show sex soon aswell. male or female im keeping it. as for the backwards name game... great minds do think alike...


----------



## shiftsta (May 2, 2009)

Grats on the ladie there DW. Hope i have that sorta luck.


----------



## dopewear (May 3, 2009)

Update in 5 min. rather exciting...


----------



## v12xjs (May 3, 2009)

I'll stay tuned then


----------



## dopewear (May 3, 2009)

*Day 41- 3May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *79.4F

*Pic 1-4: *Heres the beautiful Nedra in full blooming force top growth is coming out constantly the lower branches are hauling ass to the light and all this putting a huge smile of my face...

*Pic 5-8:**drum roll* Here comes the beautiful Kendra showing a few hairs this morning after close in inspection, i was stoked out of my tree 2 for 2 on my first grow and if they reach harvest booyah! Lots of top growth and lots of branch growth man im one proud father...

anywoo so the plants both still smell quite planty no skunk no citrus and god after the name of the strain i hope my room dont smell like shit... when you think ill start expecting those lovely smells? also so now that both have showen sex do i now start counting down the 8 weeks? thanks for tuning in DW out.


----------



## v12xjs (May 3, 2009)

You lucky sod! 2 for 2? I'm a touch envious 
Girls are looking great fella. I'm so pleased for you.

Working out harvest dates is a black art mate 
I think they are still preflowers and that the official count can only be when the main top growth is flowers rather than leaves, which should be a week or so away. Breeder figures always seem a bit optimistic too, add a week to what they say for a more realistic harvest date. Would you believe Pandora is still alive and well for exactly that reason?
I'm with ele on the possibility of you having a sativa pheno though. It's no bad thing, but it may mean adding another couple of days on.
As for smell, that can start early with some plants but usually only kicks in after the frost comes.


----------



## dopewear (May 3, 2009)

ight v thanks so much yah i wont start counting down for a while then ill watch the trichs and the flowers, i didnt think id pull off 2 for 2 thats for sure... but none the less itll be interesting. whats a good way to get light to the branches that are under fan leaves as you can tell ive been trimming them but im sure theres a better method. and if theres a hint of sativa in there damn company needs to get their description right...


----------



## v12xjs (May 3, 2009)

You'll prolly laugh at me but I've just started using those foil trays that take away curries come in 
Tip it upside down and cut it down the middle so it slides close to the plant & reflects light back up. Fold the edges over so they don't hurt the girls.
I know it sounds daft but it works good


----------



## dopewear (May 3, 2009)

maybe ill look into that v thanks your full of helpful ideas!


----------



## shiftsta (May 3, 2009)

Dont give up on me. AHhh new pics up check it out pls.


----------



## dopewear (May 3, 2009)

i wont give up on you shifta ill keep my posts to your profile so luda doesnt shit...


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 3, 2009)

you said you would come to me for hydro advice, so i'm coming to you for LST advice.
Did you LST your ladies?
what's the story? does it work well? do you get multiple colas out of it? when does one do it?

I started up a conversation about it in my thread, link is in my sig. drop a line when you got the time.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 3, 2009)

you said you would come to me for hydro advice, so i'm coming to you for LST advice.
Did you LST your ladies?
what's the story? does it work well? do you get multiple colas out of it? when does one do it?

I started up a conversation about it in my thread, link is in my sig. drop a line when you got the time.


----------



## dopewear (May 4, 2009)

listen up all you motha f*ckas no update today sorry today was busy and couldnt fit any photos into the light schedule.
but i do got a question for all ya... should i trim the leaves that are blocking light to the branches? also should i trim the branches that are undert the stem and are getting no light so the plant does focus on those anymore? thanks DW...


----------



## ElephantRider (May 4, 2009)

Personally, I wait till the yellowed leaves fall because the plant is absorbing its nutrients. Also, I say take 'em off, but I think you probably knew where I stood on that one.  I have 8/9 budsites exposed, now and plenty of leaf matter on the other side for absorbing light and oxygen. My Top44 is lovely dark green happy and raging full of trichomes @ 21-ish days flowering. There is one budsite I can't expose as much and it's definitely the runt. I've also seen people fold leaves, not for nothing'..


----------



## dopewear (May 4, 2009)

finaly ele you gave me an answer been waiting all night lol. so you say lop the branch off that arent getting light and leave the leaves?


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 4, 2009)

dopewear said:


> listen up all you motha f*ckas no update today sorry today was busy and couldnt fit any photos into the light schedule.
> but i do got a question for all ya... should i trim the leaves that are blocking light to the branches? also should i trim the branches that are undert the stem and are getting no light so the plant does focus on those anymore? thanks DW...


LOP EM ALL OFF!! SHOW THOSE BITCHES WHOSE BOSS!!






just kidding don't that, it's a bad idea...


----------



## dopewear (May 4, 2009)

ill decide tomorrow but who knows ill update tomorrow, but after the two days im sure theyll be shitting pistils


----------



## v12xjs (May 5, 2009)

The last couple of weeks is when the plants put on most weight yet this is also the time that they are being flushed which indicates that they take all their food from the leaves at this time. For this reason I like to have plenty of foliage to ensure they have something to eat.
If you have plenty of foliage then consider cutting. If not then just bend things out of the way.


----------



## LunchBox05 (May 5, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> The last couple of weeks is when the plants put on most weight yet this is also the time that they are being flushed which indicates that they take all their food from the leaves at this time. For this reason I like to have plenty of foliage to ensure they have something to eat.
> If you have plenty of foliage then consider cutting. If not then just bend things out of the way.


Agreed, I wouldnt even cutem though, Id just bendem around.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

alright thanks guys


----------



## ElephantRider (May 5, 2009)

LOL. Question answered?  I've seen lots of peoples' grow journals where they cut way too much and it ends up hurting things in the end. If you look at my Beatrice, you'll notice I cut 3 leaves off at the stem.. 2nd, 3rd and 4th node leaves.. but only on one side. Outside of that, I make daily adjustments, tucking most out of the way.. wrapping them up under the bud they're attached to. The ones I don't tuck, I do a quick sever of SOME of the leaf with my thumbnail, but that's only after I've tried to wrap it. Beatrice's leaves are a bit fatter than your assholes, too. So.. that might make a difference. If you're seeing enough light get in there, just tuck them out of the way.. or paperclip them folded / rolled. Again, Beatrice has massive leaves, so I wasn't worried. v12's usually right, though, so I'll probably pay for it in the end.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

*Day 43 - 5May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *80.2F

*Pics 1-4: *Heres Nedra looking beautiful tied some of her branches down to hopfully expose some light to the smaller branches. A few more pistil sightings so far so good.

*Pics 5-8: *Heres Kendra looking wonderful... kinda lol. pistils are getting longer and lower branches are getting bigger slowly.

Is there anything else i can do you guys i feel like i havent been doing much for them other then the odd tie down and watering... both still smell very planty still. but any opinions and advice are greatly appreciated. as for the regret title i think i regret not vegging long they are so damn small! oh well


----------



## BudTinsley (May 5, 2009)

Looking good man. As far as I can tell from reading, there's not much more you can do except keep a good eye on the bud sites and keep them out of the shade. You vegged about 35 days correct? I ask because I'm at about 30 days and was wondering how much longer I should veg mine.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 5, 2009)

MO-lass-is. better known as Molasses, check out bakedat420's thread here he's doing something with molasses that is supposed to fatten up the buds during flower. might make your little ladies more fruitful so to speak. amp up your lighting if at all possible. other than that, i dont know bro. just remember growing is supposed to be a fun hobby, don't stress too much over yield, and just remind yourself in a few weeks you'll be enjoying the fruits of your labor.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

BudTinsley said:


> Looking good man. As far as I can tell from reading, there's not much more you can do except keep a good eye on the bud sites and keep them out of the shade. You vegged about 35 days correct? I ask because I'm at about 30 days and was wondering how much longer I should veg mine.


hey but thanks for the comment, yah i vegged for about 35 days but your growing in 2 stacked tubberwear arnt you? you can veg even longer if you you like. im am greatly restricted by height.



Shackleford.R said:


> MO-lass-is. better known as Molasses, check out bakedat420's thread here he's doing something with molasses that is supposed to fatten up the buds during flower. might make your little ladies more fruitful so to speak. amp up your lighting if at all possible. other than that, i dont know bro. just remember growing is supposed to be a fun hobby, don't stress too much over yield, and just remind yourself in a few weeks you'll be enjoying the fruits of your labor.


shackle ill read more about mole-ass-is lol and maybe ill take it into consideration, i think ill greatly consider a scrog my next grow. and i dont stress i get bored. they are the most boring kids ive ever had to take care of...


----------



## BudTinsley (May 5, 2009)

yeah, im in 2 30gallon tubs stacked. I'll probably end up vegging until about day 50 or so, then throw them into the flowering cycle after that.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

yah that sound like a good plan. keep it up bro!


----------



## ElephantRider (May 5, 2009)

lookin' hot, man. They're about the size of my Citral #2, which is on the verge of showing sex and needs to get bent today or tomorrow. Your LST is fab, btw. I'm sure I've told you this before, but it rocks.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

thanks ele is there anything else you think i can do for them? or just let them be teenagers and do their own thing...


----------



## ElephantRider (May 5, 2009)

Ghetto CO2 is about the only thing I could suggest, really. Your babies look healthy. I'm about to do a ghetto co2 at home, too. Beer bottle w/ brewer's yeast, 3 tbsp sugar (corn sugar preferred) and water. Voila!


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

alright ill start looking towards CO2 soon, i play paintball and i have a CO2 tank could i use that and put it on slow release?


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 5, 2009)

i have CO2 insight! HOLLA! i might be useful!

i just picked up some carbonated water (club soda) any water fortified with CO2. Avoid tonic water, it has guanine which i assume is bad for plants. put it into a spray bottle and mist away. i've heard/read that the leafs take the CO2 in through the leaves same as the would if it were in the air.
also those little paintball CO2 cartridges, go pick up a whip its dispenser, better known as a whip cream dispenser. just snap your CO2 in place of the nitrous it uses for whipping cream. leave the container empty and give it some puffs under the leaves. (not sure the second method is very effective given the method of release. but i've heard good things about the carbonated water)


----------



## ElephantRider (May 5, 2009)

I wouldn't just crack open a co2 container on 'drip'. If you want to use the cannister, grab a small co2 release system. As a homebrewer, I'm very certain the yeast / sugar method works. You can smell when the co2 is coming and, if you use a brewer's airlock, you can also see when you're slowing down to nothing. I've been wanting to do this, but I've been admittedly lazy about it. With a day off tomorrow, I may just build it.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

sweet thanks shack so i just spray club soda on the leaves?


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 5, 2009)

according to mr green. yes! Mr. Green - I Grow Chronic!! i learned most everything I know from these videos. He grows on a large scale, but his "theory" and techniques can be adjusted to fit any scale. I recommend watching it to any grower looking for help. (sadly its broken up in parts on YouTube. Just google to find it full length.


----------



## v12xjs (May 5, 2009)

Hey DW
Plants look great, so healthy. I'm as mystified as you are that they don't seem to want to grow. Looking at their health I'd have to consider that the genetics lean on the petite side.
CO2 is worth investigating but I was under the impression it's used during veg. I'd need to check.
Another option is maybe just cracking another 2 beans. If you get 2 males then you get a chance to pollinate for free beans and if not then you will get another harvest within a month of your first. Sets you up nicely for a perpetual too


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

only thing is then i need to build a new veg box and guess what! im going too!
thanks v.
my new can will be 32"Wx31"Hx16"D so im gonna split it in have so i can get a perpetual going and use the pc as my cloner


----------



## v12xjs (May 5, 2009)

I wish I could clone. I'm sure it's the way forward, even in a case. Cos I flower so many seeds I see lots of perfect plants but I just harvest the lot instead of keeping a cola going. I even have plenty of spare upward growth, so taxing the odd one here and there wouldn't affect my overall yields.
I think you and ER may be onto something you know


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

a pc cloner crew coming to an RIU near you!


----------



## BudTinsley (May 5, 2009)

DW, I was wondering, after experimenting a little with the LST thing, would you recommend it?


----------



## ElephantRider (May 5, 2009)

hahah! The nice thing about cloning from your tops is that you have 2 top colas on the one you bloom, too! It's total win-win, if you ask me. v12, you could clone in a shoebox, I bet, with your skillz!

Also, DW.. I'm planning a new cab, too!  Full size. 600-1000 W. HPS and cfl for veg. That's pending my state's impending legalization in June and my doctor making good on her word to card me. 12 plants, 12 seedlings permitted, but needs to be all locked.

It's an exciting time to be an American, if you ask me!


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

im jealous ER i really am! but here in canada though its not legal all we get it a slap on the wrist and our set ups taken away depending on your setup you may face jail time thats why i stay low key and stealth... theyll never know...


----------



## v12xjs (May 5, 2009)

I kill everything I try to clone. 
I need you guys to perfect the method and then I'll reap the benefits


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

DONE! sounds like a plan good sir i shall pick up my cab tonight.


----------



## shiftsta (May 5, 2009)

Ok yall Imma go to home depot right now And go buy the shelving and the Power stripps im still confused on how to connect the lights to it but ill find it some how. Ill Pst ya back later DW.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

shifta before you go... homedepot carrying the light to outlet adapters! go look in the electrical/light section youll see them its a light socket with two grongs coming out the back. they are like 4 bucks or something makes it super easy to hook the lights up.


----------



## shiftsta (May 5, 2009)

dopewear said:


> shifta before you go... homedepot carrying the light to outlet adapters! go look in the electrical/light section youll see them its a light socket with two grongs coming out the back. they are like 4 bucks or something makes it super easy to hook the lights up.



LOL damn you musta done that because i was about to go try that lol DAMN lol


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

good luck from try find a 7 outlet powerbar so you can get 4 lights goen


----------



## v12xjs (May 5, 2009)

Canada seems a great place. Visited my sister there a few years ago and considered seeking asylum 
It's sooo much better than UK 
I'm jealous of the US now too after what ER said. 
In UK it's still considered rather naughty and while it seems cool to do your own thing, anything considered as enough for 2 is classed as supply and attracts hefty fines or worse.
I'm back in Toronto next June for a family wedding. If you fancy setting up the first pc growers convention then it would be a pleasure to represent the UK massive


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

dude id lost to host a pc grow convention but im on the west coast of canada so that sucks big time but we get prime weather to gro woutdoors.


----------



## v12xjs (May 5, 2009)

Shame. 
You never know though. I may not leave next time!


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

well then move to the west coast dude its beautiful over here ask anyone


----------



## ElephantRider (May 5, 2009)

Shit, yeah! Toronto is a hop, skip and a jump away. In fact, my big 2 week vaca coming up in July is in WAY north Ontario, where there are no cell towers and barely any land lines, even  It's nada compared to Victoria, though, right, dopewear? I can remember seeing that golden domed building pop out of the mist when I took the ferry there. Fuuuuuck. Vancouver's a fresh as hell city, too. Still some original streets, the gas lights are totally fresh and back when I was there, you could buy a dungeoness crab burger practically anywhere for a couple o' tooneys! I looooove Canada. In fact, I'm 1st gen. American from my Canadian family.  v12, regarding jealous of being here, not all the US is so great. Just a few states. And even then, far more violent than Canada, with a shittier medical system. Blah.. now I'm preachin'. See what a little Sour Diesel does to ya?!


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

ya our health system is tight but the euros is even better. yah victoria is beautiful but definetly not party central compared to down town vancity.


----------



## victozap (May 5, 2009)

I just read this entire thread because I was interested in LSTing, and damn, I must say I am very impressed. I will most likely do this on my outdoor grow to try to maximize my crop. 

I will definetly follow this grow to the end.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

thanks zapper, this grow aint as exciting as my next one will be, itll be in a cab and totaly perpetual. itll be a thing of beauty. any one want free mylar i got a disgusting amount for cheap!


----------



## BudTinsley (May 5, 2009)

dopewear said:


> thanks zapper, this grow aint as exciting as my next one will be, itll be in a cab and totaly perpetual. itll be a thing of beauty. any one want free mylar i got a disgusting amount for cheap!


 What's this you say about cheap Mylar. I dont really have a use for it at the moment, but if its a good buy, i might look into it.


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

mylar is the best material used to reflect light youll see that when i start my new cab


----------



## victozap (May 5, 2009)

Are you going to take clones off your other grow for the perpertual?


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

yah ill use my pc case as the cloner


----------



## dopewear (May 5, 2009)

i spend way to much fuckin time on here ha


----------



## shiftsta (May 6, 2009)

Well no luck on the 7 plug power strip. I tried tho... Home Depot Racked up on me today tho... I was like a kid in a candy store and had to get one of every thing to play with lol. Thanks for all the tips and i posted a pic of my current setup... BTW the lights look to be too big for the case.they cross the entire case. how deep is your case??


----------



## ElephantRider (May 6, 2009)

Not for nothin', dopewear, but you should cut that mylar up in strips and ebay it. Put a link on your sig for "Small Mylar Pieces For Sale," or something. That way, people on here can be guaranteed anonymity. Just a thought. You make out, we make out.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 6, 2009)

just took a look at shiftys journal.. you and old luda going to throw down anytime soon? haha what the hell was that, we're dope smokers we're supposed to be friendly and easy going...


----------



## BudTinsley (May 6, 2009)

dopewear said:


> i spend way to much fuckin time on here ha


 Hahaha. I tell myself the same thing everyday.


----------



## dopewear (May 6, 2009)

shackle i dont know man i was just giving my 2 cents on how i build my case and how it works great and he tweaked for some reason so i just PM shifta now. hey bud yah but finaly this will be my last post because im going to work but be ready for an update when i get home, already took the pics have a good day everyone, whatever your doing!


----------



## dopewear (May 6, 2009)

*Day 44 - 6May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *78.6F

*Pics 1-4: *Heres nedra looking beautiful after here LST on the lower branches they quickly perked up more pistils showing up daily as they get longer all goes well here.

*Pics 4-8: *Heres kendra looking good, branches are slowly growing. pistils showing up daily and getting longer.

*Pics 9-10: *heres the plants in the setup as you can tell im trying to keep the tops as even as possible hopefully it pays off.

I think the top of both plantshave stopped growing im guessing maybe itll just start forming bud up there now i dont know. there is still just a planty smell coming from them.


----------



## BudTinsley (May 6, 2009)

Your plants are looking awesome DW. Congrats on the girlies, and i hope you get some nice, tasty buds.


----------



## dopewear (May 6, 2009)

thanks bud but i think ill regret not vegging longer! I think itll definetly hurt my yield big time!


----------



## BudTinsley (May 6, 2009)

Well I'll reap the benefits unfortunately. Ill make sure to veg for awhile longer. At least you know now.


----------



## dopewear (May 6, 2009)

yes ill ive learned and will never make this mistake but i guess the first grow is always the one to learn from.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 6, 2009)

ooo that is pretty. im checking craigslist for a free pc case... thats right you've inspired. i'm doing stealth pc next go around!! hoping to get some lowryder seeds.
by the way, i see you have a few more notches on your mount below the power strip. take that mofo down, everything i've heard so far is the closer the better when it comes to CFL. I have my lights right at an inch, actually probably less and they have yet to receive any harm. might help the yield a bit. not sure how much given your in such small reflective space, but like i said (i've heard) closer the better.

oh and nice fuckupdate


----------



## dopewear (May 6, 2009)

thats shack yes best fuckupdate ever! glad to see you go for a pc case its a fun little grow box. thanks god itll only be a cloner soon. and yeah ill experiment with the lights come tomorrow dude, i just dont want to burn the pistils it seems easy to do.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 6, 2009)

i can see it now... a mac mini case grow, with the the lowest of lowryder strains. imagine the yields!! i'm talking QUARTERS!!! (of a gram....)


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 6, 2009)

sorry to carry on, but i'm cooking up a serious mini hydro pc setup... im thinking a mini ebb&flow using a wheatgrass propagation tray as the main flood tray, and small rock wool cubes. just need to figure out a res solution.. i'll stop going on.


----------



## Gemini8555 (May 6, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> sorry to carry on, but i'm cooking up a serious mini hydro pc setup... im thinking a mini ebb&flow using a wheatgrass propagation tray as the main flood tray, and small rock wool cubes. just need to figure out a res solution.. i'll stop going on.


Thanks Dopewear, you've gone and created a monster.


----------



## dopewear (May 6, 2009)

ITS ALIVE!!! oh jesus ive created a monster lol but hey its for the greater good! shackle better make me proud of course he already is!


----------



## Prot3us1 (May 7, 2009)

Empty film canister dwc bucket..use a thimble with holes in it for the net pot...iv line for the drip ring if you must have one...magnifying glass for trichs? bullshitdue i need a magnifying glass to see my plant!.

you pull it out of the bucket come harvest time, scrunch it up and smoke the lot....no waste and no evidence.

LOL

sorry i followed shack here from his thread *runs away*

subbed.


----------



## v12xjs (May 7, 2009)

Plants are looking real healthy as usual DW, and that canopy you have going on pic 9 is perfect. They may be on the small side but the way they are set up now looks like you'll get the max out of them.


----------



## turbotsr (May 7, 2009)

read tru majority of this journal .............i also have a micro grow going on it is my second grow.......and i want to start a pc grow as well.........
dont worry within the first week or two of flower there is a big growth spurt thats going to happen.........so just sit back and let the girls do their thing.....


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 7, 2009)

d-dub you're either on board with our nano grows (mac and film canister) or you're against us. i'm not sure i would want to be on the wrong side of this one... the day after tomorrow!! dun dun dunnnnnnnnnn!! *spooky music*


----------



## shiftsta (May 7, 2009)

Plants look great... Keep it up


----------



## LunchBox05 (May 7, 2009)

Dude plants look all perty, Im a little confused on this micro-grow. But thatd be pretty fukin cool, I could see a little stem like 4 leaves and a G, Neways man keep up the good work.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 7, 2009)

I'm betting 15 grams per plant.


----------



## dopewear (May 7, 2009)

Prot3us1 said:


> Empty film canister dwc bucket..use a thimble with holes in it for the net pot...iv line for the drip ring if you must have one...magnifying glass for trichs? bullshitdue i need a magnifying glass to see my plant!.
> 
> you pull it out of the bucket come harvest time, scrunch it up and smoke the lot....no waste and no evidence.
> 
> ...


hey prot3 thanks for stopping by as for your comment i dont know where to start but ill just say good lucky and thanks for subbing? if this has any relevance to your comment.



v12xjs said:


> Plants are looking real healthy as usual DW, and that canopy you have going on pic 9 is perfect. They may be on the small side but the way they are set up now looks like you'll get the max out of them.


v. always a pleasure having you stop in and for the comment yah i think for there size ill max the potential yield but ive deffinetly learned for next time to veg long. live and learn my friend.



turbotsr said:


> read tru majority of this journal .............i also have a micro grow going on it is my second grow.......and i want to start a pc grow as well.........
> dont worry within the first week or two of flower there is a big growth spurt thats going to happen.........so just sit back and let the girls do their thing.....


hey turbo thanks for the comment and you are right about the growth spurt they have grown a fair amount over the past week of flowering hopefully the second will be as productive.



Shackleford.R said:


> d-dub you're either on board with our nano grows (mac and film canister) or you're against us. i'm not sure i would want to be on the wrong side of this one... the day after tomorrow!! dun dun dunnnnnnnnnn!! *spooky music*


shackle im gonna grab the trank gun if you cant calm yourself. and by the way the day after tomorrow ws a terrible movie.



shiftsta said:


> Plants look great... Keep it up


Thanks for the comment shifty appreciated.



LunchBox05 said:


> Dude plants look all perty, Im a little confused on this micro-grow. But thatd be pretty fukin cool, I could see a little stem like 4 leaves and a G, Neways man keep up the good work.


Lunch your post confused the hell out of me except for the last line so ill just say thanks for the comment.



ElephantRider said:


> I'm betting 15 grams per plant.


ele your making fun of me arent you? or is that a true guess? you really think i could get 15 gram per plant?


UPDATE IN 5 MIN.


----------



## dopewear (May 7, 2009)

*Day 45 - 7May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *78.2F

*Pics 1-5: *Heres nedra looking wonderful as she is growing and showing pistils off the tops of those LST'd side branches. Shes definetly going to put out come harvest its all kind of exciting! pic 1 is the top of nedra with pistils alittle more visible. shes still putting out a planty smell but i cant complain because then no one is the wiser. mmm wisers...

*Pics 6-10: *Heres kendra looking good i guess i dont think im going to see much from those lower branches but her top is looking wonderful pic 6 is the picture of her top with pistils also much more visible. this gal better just give me a fattty top cola then maybe ill learn to love her... of course shell be dead by then and still just a planty smell coming from her aswell.


----------



## dopewear (May 7, 2009)

fine dont show interest you bunch of pot heads!


----------



## BudTinsley (May 7, 2009)

Hell yeah man. Things are looking awesome. I cant wait to see your yield. I'm gonna go put down some wisers myself.


----------



## victozap (May 7, 2009)

Wow, I'm just blown away how well that LST is working out. But Maybe in your next grow you should veg for longer because then those side branches could actually develope into colas.


----------



## Grow Smart (May 7, 2009)

I'm a first poster here because it took me 3 days to catch up to this post haha. I'm extremely impressed/excited/inspired by this grow. I'm in the works of my own little pc deal. Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## ElephantRider (May 7, 2009)

I love the around the lip thing.


----------



## dopewear (May 7, 2009)

BudTinsley said:


> Hell yeah man. Things are looking awesome. I cant wait to see your yield. I'm gonna go put down some wisers myself.


Thanks for the comment and you can never go wrong with a good bottle of wisers.



victozap said:


> Wow, I'm just blown away how well that LST is working out. But Maybe in your next grow you should veg for longer because then those side branches could actually develope into colas.


Hey victo im with you there ive repeated it many of times to myself on how i should have vegged longer now ill pay with i okay yield.



Grow Smart said:


> I'm a first poster here because it took me 3 days to catch up to this post haha. I'm extremely impressed/excited/inspired by this grow. I'm in the works of my own little pc deal. Good luck and keep up the good work!


hey smart welcome to RIU glad i could be some sort of inspiration. if you have any questions while constructing your pc case feel free to fire them my way.



ElephantRider said:


> I love the around the lip thing.


yah ele as do i i think next time ill veg all the way around then flower then they will be super sexy but for now seeing its my first grow and learnng from it, ill take what i get.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 7, 2009)

dopewear said:


> fine dont show interest you bunch of pot heads!


haha! thats awesome i actually laughed. i will not say "lol" because i refuse to degrade the english language. that was hilarious... (if i sound like a douche saying that, it could be the hash my brother brought over earlier)

the buds look nice, the pistols are just exploding out now!


----------



## dopewear (May 7, 2009)

shackle you can say lol and degrade the english all you want here in canada we have the chinese that have butchered is to pieces there aint much left of it.


----------



## shiftsta (May 8, 2009)

Looking good DW.


----------



## dopewear (May 8, 2009)

thanks shift. hows yours coming?


----------



## shiftsta (May 8, 2009)

Waiting to see... Seeds are hopefully going to germ I dont know how often to check them or what they should be in or any thing... I put em in a old tupperware container. in the attic . they are in a moist paper towel.


----------



## v12xjs (May 8, 2009)

Hey DW
Plants are looking fab. As good as anything I've grown in my case.
Just looking at your pics and there's not a hint of a problem anywhere. Leaves are healthy with no discolouration, even right at the tips. No sign of over/under watering or feeding, soil looks ideal too. I think different genetics would have gone wild with so much veg time in such ideal conditions.
Great grow fella.


----------



## dopewear (May 8, 2009)

that sounds fine let them breath for about 5-10 min a day


----------



## Otacon (May 8, 2009)

You seem to be doing fine, mate. I'm currently at my first grow and I fucked up everything I could have possibly fucked up


----------



## ElephantRider (May 8, 2009)

dopewear said:


> that sounds fine let them breath for about 5-10 min a day


heh.. while you impatiently check them for tails!


----------



## dopewear (May 8, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> heh.. while you impatiently check them for tails!


everyone is alittle impatient ele.



Otacon said:


> You seem to be doing fine, mate. I'm currently at my first grow and I fucked up everything I could have possibly fucked up


thanks ota, sorry to hear about yours ill read your thread soon.



v12xjs said:


> Hey DW
> Plants are looking fab. As good as anything I've grown in my case.
> Just looking at your pics and there's not a hint of a problem anywhere. Leaves are healthy with no discolouration, even right at the tips. No sign of over/under watering or feeding, soil looks ideal too. I think different genetics would have gone wild with so much veg time in such ideal conditions.
> Great grow fella.


mr v12 good to see you thanks for the comment its greatly appreciated i couldnt have down it without your guidance ive learned alot on this grow which will hopefully help for future grows. and they aint nothing like your good sir your plants were works of art
cheers DW

UPDATE IN 5 MIN


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 8, 2009)

yo d-dub! drop by and check out my shrub haha. i think i'm going to force flower starting monday.
any tips/thoughts/words of wisdom???


----------



## dopewear (May 8, 2009)

*Day 46 - 8May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *78.4F

*Pics 1-5:* heres nedra looking good, lots of pistils and growth in the bud sites. still a planty smell but her health is a 100%. i dont know much to report on this day to day doesnt bring alot of new info. through some pics of the top is and the top of the biggest lower branch.

*Pics 6-10: *kendra looking good for the most part filthy whore will probly only give me 1 main top cola lol what a bitch. still a planty smell coming from her aswell but overall health is great. i call pic 10 the treasure trail...


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 8, 2009)

100th post!

Those are some cute pistils you have there my friend. How long would you say it took for the pistils to show after you made the 12/12 switch?


----------



## dopewear (May 8, 2009)

thanks shack it took about 3-4 days


----------



## Neph (May 8, 2009)

Wow. I should check in more DW. I barely reconize those girls. Things are looking good.


----------



## dopewear (May 9, 2009)

hey thanks neph havent seen you in a while. thanks for stopping in.


----------



## dopewear (May 9, 2009)

*Day 47 - 9May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *81.5

*Pics 1-4: *nedra nedra nedra... my pride and joy... bud sights are looking super sexy lots of white hairs. kind of arousing to be honest. still a strong planty smell but thats all good.

*Pics 5-8: *kendra looking good, those lower branches are starting to bush up like they want to become bud sites of something so who knows whatll happen in the next couple days. she still smells very planty aswell.

if you guys got any advice id love to hear it... cheers, DW


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 9, 2009)

i'm working on my pc case... well planning it really, and the one variable i can't figure out is light leaks. how do you keep light from leaking in and out of the fans?


----------



## dopewear (May 9, 2009)

hey shackle to keep my light in my case has a door on the front so it block the intake and for the top i just build a hood/vent and put it over top


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 9, 2009)

hmm.. i hate to ask this but uh... mind doing a little photo shoot rundown of your case? i'd appreciate it. i'm considering if i dont go pc case then a metal locker possibly.


----------



## BudTinsley (May 9, 2009)

Looks sweet man.


----------



## Rachface11 (May 9, 2009)

Dope, This is the most amazing thing Ive seen on this site yet. Im so jaw dropped its rediculous. The entire thing from pc case setup to the the fucking AWESOME Lst?/ wrap around the pot thing is just so ingenious. I think im going to burn my can and go get me a pc. I will be checking in on you for sure. 
+REP indeed


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> hmm.. i hate to ask this but uh... mind doing a little photo shoot rundown of your case? i'd appreciate it. i'm considering if i dont go pc case then a metal locker possibly.


hey shifta, metal locker sounds big and bigger the better, but yah come tomorrow when lights are back on ill do an update and take a full photo shoot of the set up.



BudTinsley said:


> Looks sweet man.


thanks bud, appreciated.



Rachface11 said:


> Dope, This is the most amazing thing Ive seen on this site yet. Im so jaw dropped its rediculous. The entire thing from pc case setup to the the fucking AWESOME Lst?/ wrap around the pot thing is just so ingenious. I think im going to burn my can and go get me a pc. I will be checking in on you for sure.
> +REP indeed


Rach as stoked as i am tha my journal as gotten you all pumped up, i must say my case and everything is a mash up of my own and many ideas from others on here, so i definetly could not take all the credit, and if you decide to start a pc case message me if you have any questions... thanks for the rep.


----------



## Neph (May 10, 2009)

Oh my they even have names now. No more plant #1 and #2. Things have changed huh. The girls are looking great DW, and looked how worried you were mate.


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

neph i have good reason to be worried seeing it was my first time growing and they looked like shit! But yes they have names now they are 2 beautiful girls... 

UPDATE SOON!


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

*Day 48 - 10 May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *78.4

*Pics 1-4:* here nedra looking wonderful, from the top view oh so sexy with many bud sites sprouting pistils. shes looking very healthy, also is still giving off the plant smell. none the less shes beautiful.

*Pic 5-8:* kendra also making a come back those lower branches are getting longer and also shooting out pistils but the branches are so short so we will see what happens she to is still smelling very planty.

*Pics 9-10: *Heres the girls in their tanning bed.


----------



## Rachface11 (May 10, 2009)

i swear i wanna try this. this puts so many people to shame for saying it cant be done. Great Job Dw!! cant wait to see the yield! =)


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

Rachface11 said:


> i swear i wanna try this. this puts so many people to shame for saying it cant be done. Great Job Dw!! cant wait to see the yield! =)


hey rach those nay sayers have been put to shame many of times not just by me, they cant grasp the idea of a ounce a harvest being enough for personal smoke. as for the yield here i dont have high hopes for the lack of veg time, but ive learned from this grow and my next will be through the roof.


----------



## nitroman (May 10, 2009)

dopewear said:


> hey rach those nay sayers have been put to shame many of times not just by me, they cant grasp the idea of a ounce a harvest being enough for personal smoke. as for the yield here i dont have high hopes for the lack of veg time, but ive learned from this grow and my next will be through the roof.


man your putting on a school here for the micro grow the plants are looking greta i will be watching this one closely.


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

nitroman said:


> man your putting on a school here for the micro grow the plants are looking greta i will be watching this one closely.


hey thanks nitro, im glad i can help anyone whos interested in micro grows or whatever.


----------



## victozap (May 10, 2009)

Still looking great. Are you still tieing her down to new spots along the pot or are you just letting her grow now?


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

victozap said:


> Still looking great. Are you still tieing her down to new spots along the pot or are you just letting her grow now?


hey victo thanks for the comment, i tied down the new tallest new bud sites and im letting the light ones just go the closer to the light the better, its kinda of a light free for all now.


----------



## Neph (May 10, 2009)

Is that 5-6 tops on Nedra? Nice. Kendra looks like a little bud stepping latter from the front. DW they are looking nice.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 10, 2009)

I concur. Rock solid, Dubs.


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

Neph said:


> Is that 5-6 tops on Nedra? Nice. Kendra looks like a little bud stepping latter from the front. DW they are looking nice.


hey neph thanks for the comment yah 5 tops which are looking very pretty should i be expecting these buds to get much bigger? and yah kendra i call the stairway to heaven.



ElephantRider said:


> I concur. Rock solid, Dubs.


thanks ER, i hope they turn out okay.

anyone want to take a wild guess ata yield? thanks...


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 10, 2009)

everything i hear, CONSTANTLY! "don't forget most strains triple in size during flower" if i had to take a shot in the dark, 0.5-1 grams per bud site. but what the hell do i know, i'm as green as you are to all of this... pun intended i suppose. good photo fuckupdate by the way.


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> everything i hear, CONSTANTLY! "don't forget most strains triple in size during flower" if i had to take a shot in the dark, 0.5-1 grams per bud site. but what the hell do i know, i'm as green as you are to all of this... pun intended i suppose. good photo fuckupdate by the way.


im sure you got a decent guess in there shack and its kinda dissapointing to be honest but i guess i can be happy that my first grow reached harvest, but ive definetly learned for next time but hopefully i rake it in on my outdoor grow ive started a journal its in my sig pics coming soon!


----------



## Neph (May 10, 2009)

As far as an estimate, I think it' just to early for me to guess myself. There's not even buds yet, just bud sites. Plus it's your first run, not only as a grower but with a growing technique which requires a certain amount of skill to pull off good yields off of plants. Also remember V12 had over 120 watts and he was pulling an average of an ounce a plant. I have 39 watts in my case, I'm expecting far less off my plants.


----------



## dopewear (May 10, 2009)

yah i have four 23 watts which is like 92 watts but im sure i just need to learn more... keep an eye on my outdoor grow aswell.


----------



## Neph (May 11, 2009)

My case sucks. it just not wide enough for anything over than 13 watts. So you got an outdoor grow going? Might have to check that out.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 11, 2009)

Wait, wait.. v12 was like 20g/plant. 3/4 oz. is a fair estimated average, to me, on his grows. I'm trying the conservative estimate, too.. even though Beatrice is turning into a hulking blob.  So.. I'll pull up my nutsack and wager a guess for ya, bud!

Nedra: 15-20g
Kendra: 10-15g

I'm being conservative here, since the stalks are still a little skinny. Nedra has awesome exposure, though. I wouldn't be surprised to see her hit the 20g mark. I suspect Kendra will stay smaller and chunky, like Beatrice or v12's Passion #1 (Amstel Gold) double nugget.


----------



## dopewear (May 11, 2009)

thanks ER and Neph for your guesses, if those are your guesses i should expect these to get much bigger right?


----------



## v12xjs (May 11, 2009)

It's always tough to call weights in advance. I usually count on each top to be 1g and the main cola around 3 times the size of the rest, but I have more tops going on. I'd be thinking double for you with half the colas.


----------



## dopewear (May 11, 2009)

*Day 49 - 11 May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *78.6

*Pic 1-4: *nedra looking good dont see much diffrence when i update every day but pistils are getting longer and still smelling planty.

*Pic 5-8: *kendra looking good not a big difference, pistils getting longer with still a very planty smell.

both got a watering today, i water about every 3 days and they get nutes every second watering.


----------



## Neph (May 11, 2009)

When they started flowering everything moved fast and was changing it's fun to watch. Now it's kinda slow and not much change, just things that did change getting a bit bigger. Your watering schedule is very similar to mine DW. Keep up the good work and you'll have some nice frosty buds before you know it.


----------



## dopewear (May 11, 2009)

thanks neph im just impatient but prepping my outdoor grow will hopefully keep me busy and take my mind off the little girls.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 11, 2009)

dopewear said:


> thanks neph im just impatient but prepping my outdoor grow will hopefully keep me busy and *take my mind off the little girls*.


thank god i know you're talking about growing pot. they look good to me sir. i would give my left nut to have flowering start tomorrow morning. this is the time in the plants life where you let it do the work. during veg you have to care for it, lst, water, nutes, check on it all the time. now its the plants turn to reciprocate. just let the ladies do their job, and you'll be rewarded.

looks awesome, can't wait to see the plot!


----------



## dopewear (May 11, 2009)

i think ill pump my flower nutes to full strength now it was at half but ill bump it to full next feeding.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 11, 2009)

um... duh! haha! im just playing man. that sounds like a badass idea, things will probably start exploding after that. i'll be excited to see the ladies in a couple days after that!


----------



## dopewear (May 11, 2009)

yah will do dude, check my OD grow link in my sig tell me what you think of the seeds i had laying around.


----------



## dopewear (May 11, 2009)

yah will do dude, check my OD grow link in my sig tell me what you think of the seeds i had laying around.


----------



## LunchBox05 (May 11, 2009)

utterly superb man, all I can say right now, Im watering at the mouth to see them buddin.


----------



## dopewear (May 11, 2009)

wow lunch i wish i was as excited as you lol thanks for the comment.


----------



## dopewear (May 12, 2009)

Update in 5 min.


----------



## dopewear (May 12, 2009)

*Day 50 - 12 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *77.2

*Pics 1-4: *Nedra, holy shit it appeares to me that they got reasonably bigger and more full over night. Her top is looking quite dense and all the lower branches seem healthy and starting to bulk up.

*Pics 5-8: *Kedra aswell has surprised me over night with her little circus performance, i hardly recognize here those lower branches are short but they all pretty my have pistils shooting out now. she also climbed her way to about a quarter inch from the lights im guessing i may have to try and tie her down because nedra needs the light closer so moving lights up isnt an option.

*Pic 9:* Heres the girls is the case, they are so close to the light and so close to each other its like hot lesbien action in slow-mo.

all in all thing look great and to be honest i, pissed look i got so worried about height and ive only used like half my case! live and learn i guess


----------



## v12xjs (May 12, 2009)

I'm drooling DW. You can see that fat main cola just developing above the leaf on the right in that 3rd pic.
They do you proud fella


----------



## ElephantRider (May 12, 2009)

Fuckin' NICE, mon frer! I gotta tell you, bro.. you MUST re-veg. Nedra. The genetics are priceless. I know you're talking about another case. Well.. make Nedra your first plant in there, is my thinking. She's branched out like mad and I think your yield is gonna kick ass on her. That's one to keep and clone, if you ask me. I suspect this strain is a little stalky, which , to me, means it's perfect for LST or ScrOG. Nedra's gold!


----------



## dopewear (May 12, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> I'm drooling DW. You can see that fat main cola just developing above the leaf on the right in that 3rd pic.
> They do you proud fella


Thanks v12 Nedra is totally getting me stoked to smoke her! she has made me proud so far i doubt shell let me down.



ElephantRider said:


> Fuckin' NICE, mon frer! I gotta tell you, bro.. you MUST re-veg. Nedra. The genetics are priceless. I know you're talking about another case. Well.. make Nedra your first plant in there, is my thinking. She's branched out like mad and I think your yield is gonna kick ass on her. That's one to keep and clone, if you ask me. I suspect this strain is a little stalky, which , to me, means it's perfect for LST or ScrOG. Nedra's gold!


Hey ER thanks for the comment how would i go about revegging nedra? as for the second cabinet itll be on stand by for the moment some people are getting on my case though i could through her into my temorary ghetto veg box ill be starting my outdoor plants in. but if you could tell me what to do about the reveg id be happy to listen.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 12, 2009)

As I understand it, you must leave some nugget at the very bottom. The plant absorbs it back in for nutes and I think it triggers a hormonal response like, "hey.. looks like my duty was unfulfilled. i better try again." In addition, you clip back the rootball a bit, toss in a bit of new dirt and water with a touch of rooting hormone. Search for posts by a guy named fishindog .. he is the re-veg master. I followed his first grow on RIU.. a double Rubbermaid re-veg. After it was done, I convinced him that he needed to re-re-veg it "for science!"  Sorta like I prodded v12 for another grow.  Well, he built a monster cabinet with MH / HPS switchable and did it! Those plants are comin' along. He's slow on the updates, but he's been at it. I'm planning on doing this for Beatrice and maybe Christy, if my big Citral turns out to be male.


----------



## dopewear (May 12, 2009)

alright thanks ele im worken on my temp. ghetto veg box right now lol hopefully all goes well


----------



## victozap (May 12, 2009)

Still looking awsome Dope. Those bud sites just keep poppin' up. Keep up the good work!

Oh and now I have to say those plants look very sativa dominant even though they're supposed to be indica.


----------



## dopewear (May 12, 2009)

victozap said:


> Still looking awsome Dope. Those bud sites just keep poppin' up. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Oh and now I have to say those plants look very sativa dominant even though they're supposed to be indica.


hey zap thanks for the comment and yah ve been getting that sativa dominant a lot! makes me made that you can even trust a companies plants description. oh well hopefully all works out.


----------



## dopewear (May 12, 2009)

hey guys check out my OD grow to see my new veg box and everything... leave any advice. cheers DW


----------



## BudTinsley (May 12, 2009)

Looking good bro. Hah. Everytime I come to your thread I set aside ten minutes just to catch up on what I missed. Girls look nice.


----------



## dopewear (May 13, 2009)

*Day 51 - 13 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *85.2

*Pic 1*: Heres nedra's top looking beautiful... 

*Pic 2: *And kendra... shes slowly getting there.

Sorry about the only 2 pics but i tried to upload more and i keep getting this security token error message so ill try again tomorrow.
Cheers, DW.


----------



## Gemini8555 (May 13, 2009)

Hehe... Security token...


----------



## dopewear (May 13, 2009)

lol... token... piss me off!


----------



## shiftsta (May 14, 2009)

Lulz. Where u been dw. get on teh vent lol.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 14, 2009)

Security tokin'!!

Nice pics, too.. they look SO cute.


----------



## dopewear (May 14, 2009)

*Day 52 - 14 May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *88.2

Alright you guys as you can tell my temps have been climbing as summer draws closer, so i may have to put the PC grows on hold but dont you fret I have a beautiful outdoor grow coming along you can follow aswell as im going to start constructing a stealth cabinet from scratch that i think some of you will go nuts over for sure! and ill turn the PC case in a boner cloner! just thought id let you know whats going on... anywho now for pics...

*Pic 1-4:* Heres Nedra looking beautiful with bud sites developing oh so nicely, and im definetly going to have to take Ele's advice and reveg her because i think she has more to give... shes also about a quarter inch below the lights and even with the rise in temp. shes still looking amazing and healthy!

*Pic 5-8:* Kendra looking great aswell her top budsite looking great and she is also developing little ones along her stem i like to think of them as little rose buds, they are so cute. shes doing very well even with the rise in temp but shes about an 8th of an inch from the lights should i raise them or leave them? Other then that she looking great! Oh i forgot Kendra has a fan leaf fading in color what you guys thoughts on that?

Any advice or input you guys would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ElephantRider (May 15, 2009)

ohhh man. The top bud on Nedra is gonna ROCK. Great pics, man.. and nice choice on the re-veg.


----------



## TheBlisters (May 15, 2009)

Hi! I'm into my second PC grow now and I have to cut leaves every 4 days cause it getting BIG.

I just wanted to tell you that I think you have too much heat in there. It would grow FASTER with air between 75-80. And maybe you have too much light too... you will say I,m crazy, but I've had too much light on my first grow and growth was stopped. I think 42watts is enough in a small place like that and it'S unnecessary to put light 2-3 inch close to the plants.

Anyway... I'm using NOCTUA fans to keep 1 X 42watts temperature around 75-82, And my new plant is sooo healthy, I really see BIG growth in only 3-4 days.

Feel free to look at my threads and take this message as friendly!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## v12xjs (May 15, 2009)

Hey DW
Have to agree with Blisters. Those sound a touch too close to the lights for me. 1 -2 inches away is the money zone, so maybe keep the very tops at 1.5 inches so they have some room to grow.
A little room between the tops and the lights also helps temps by allowing a little more air movement.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 15, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Hey DW
> Have to agree with Blisters. Those sound a touch too close to the lights for me. 1 -2 inches away is the money zone, so maybe keep the very tops at 1.5 inches so they have some room to grow.
> A little room between the tops and the lights also helps temps by allowing a little more air movement.


also the distance would encourage a little stretching... maybe thats a good thing. are you carbo loading with molasses? read around, i hear its the way to fatten bud in soil.
 and  <(love?)


----------



## ElephantRider (May 15, 2009)

Mine are some 4" away and great. I stunted mine hard from too close.


----------



## dopewear (May 15, 2009)

TheBlisters said:


> Hi! I'm into my second PC grow now and I have to cut leaves every 4 days cause it getting BIG.
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that I think you have too much heat in there. It would grow FASTER with air between 75-80. And maybe you have too much light too... you will say I,m crazy, but I've had too much light on my first grow and growth was stopped. I think 42watts is enough in a small place like that and it'S unnecessary to put light 2-3 inch close to the plants.
> 
> ...


Yes i will take it as a friendly message and itll all be greatly taken into consideration. thanks for the comment and all the helpful advice!



v12xjs said:


> Hey DW
> Have to agree with Blisters. Those sound a touch too close to the lights for me. 1 -2 inches away is the money zone, so maybe keep the very tops at 1.5 inches so they have some room to grow.
> A little room between the tops and the lights also helps temps by allowing a little more air movement.


Thanks for the comment V and just as I posted that last update i did raise the lights to about an inch and half above the girls... 



Shackleford.R said:


> also the distance would encourage a little stretching... maybe thats a good thing. are you carbo loading with molasses? read around, i hear its the way to fatten bud in soil.
> and  <(love?)


Hey shack thanks for the comment and perhaps ill look into molasses, maybe not ill see how adventurous i feel this weekend.



ElephantRider said:


> Mine are some 4" away and great. I stunted mine hard from too close.


Thanks for the advice ele always appreciated.

I appreciate all your guys advice, anywho update coming up soon aswell as a question a space 16x16x30ish should i use a 125w cfl or a 250w cfl?

thanks,


----------



## dopewear (May 15, 2009)

Made me laugh: http://poststuff5.entensity.net/050809/flash.php?media=hb.flv


----------



## dopewear (May 15, 2009)

*Day 53 - 15 May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *80.2

So i raised my lights guys... they are about 1.5 inches about the girls... all looks very well.

*Pic 1-4:* heres nedra looking great for sure, buds are forming nicely. i dont know what else to say it all looks very healthy.

*Pic 5-8:* heres kendra coming along yes i know shes kinda ugly i gave he the nicname "stairway to heaven" but she does have a fan leaf fading you guys have any ideas on that? 

any advice would be appreciated! when do you suggest flushing? also i already posted this question, but in a 16x16x80 cab, would i be best to go with a 125w or a 250w? thanks guys


----------



## ElephantRider (May 16, 2009)

Kendra's yellow leaf.. she need some N, maybe? I know the FoxFarm chart recommends some N in the later weeks to give it some energy for flush.

Lookin' awesome! Those bus are about to blow up! Also, Shack's got a great idea. I feed all of my plants molasses and agave nectar mixed in with water for any drinks that are non-nuted. The sugar helps load weight on.

What else.. considered ghetto co2? I keep putting it off, but it's on the agenda. 

And for lights.. as much as possible, so.. the 200W, for certain! Glad to see you sticking to the CFLs instead of going to the dark side.


----------



## blazedkiwi (May 16, 2009)

My hat goes off to you sir, congrats from new zealand. this thread has finally made me get my lazy ass onto building my pc box. Im in the beginnings of my 2nd grow,first realattempt. I have done outdoors, but having a blast playing god with my indoor op. Ive decided to go back to school and do a cert in horticulture, so thanks to you and RIU for the inspiration. Would love it if you wandered over to my grow and give me a 2nd opinion (its in my sig).

Thanks again dude,

Best of luck to you sub +rep


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 16, 2009)

wowza ka-powza! nedra is looking awesome! i say a carbo load is all kendra would need, nedra could benefit but doesn't look like she needs it as much. 
I went hydro so I wouldn't really have to think about it, but like 2 or 3 times a week checking pH and water level and such. would say its easy to keep up with a watering/nute schedule for soil grown?


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 16, 2009)

oh and "THATS A HUGE BITCH!!" deuce bigalow is awesome! so is most anything that references it.


----------



## BudTinsley (May 16, 2009)

Shit man. Looks great. Cant wait to see the outcome. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## v12xjs (May 17, 2009)

Hey DW.
Girls look fab. The yellow leaf is natural during flowering. Adding some extra N as ER says may help but the plants don't seem to take up much N at this stage. I found that adding the 6500K light at this stage helped slow down the yellowing, but if temps won't support an extra light, stick with the 2700's to get the most out of the buds.

16x16 should be ok with 125 or 250 depending on the heat the case can dissipate, but 80 inches seems tall. Are you just vegging in there? 
To penetrate the canopy you may want to consider a 150 MH.


----------



## dopewear (May 17, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> Kendra's yellow leaf.. she need some N, maybe? I know the FoxFarm chart recommends some N in the later weeks to give it some energy for flush.
> 
> Lookin' awesome! Those bus are about to blow up! Also, Shack's got a great idea. I feed all of my plants molasses and agave nectar mixed in with water for any drinks that are non-nuted. The sugar helps load weight on.
> 
> ...


Alright fine ele ill look into molaases today asway as co2! how much molasses do you use? thanks for all the pointers always appreciated. and all always stick with cfl i aing hardcore enough for anything else.



blazedkiwi said:


> My hat goes off to you sir, congrats from new zealand. this thread has finally made me get my lazy ass onto building my pc box. Im in the beginnings of my 2nd grow,first realattempt. I have done outdoors, but having a blast playing god with my indoor op. Ive decided to go back to school and do a cert in horticulture, so thanks to you and RIU for the inspiration. Would love it if you wandered over to my grow and give me a 2nd opinion (its in my sig).
> 
> hey blazed thanks for the comment im glad i could inspire you! and for sure ill definetly check out your grow thanks for the +rep by the way.
> 
> ...





Shackleford.R said:


> wowza ka-powza! nedra is looking awesome! i say a carbo load is all kendra would need, nedra could benefit but doesn't look like she needs it as much.
> I went hydro so I wouldn't really have to think about it, but like 2 or 3 times a week checking pH and water level and such. would say its easy to keep up with a watering/nute schedule for soil grown?


yah shack as much as i would like to give DWC a try the constant checking and changing of water and everything id be kind of pissed off. i do enjoy my soil lol though my whole room smells like a nursery. lol



Shackleford.R said:


> oh and "THATS A HUGE BITCH!!" deuce bigalow is awesome! so is most anything that references it.


lol glad you liked that shack



BudTinsley said:


> Shit man. Looks great. Cant wait to see the outcome. Keep the updates coming.


 Thanks Bud, update coming soon.



v12xjs said:


> Hey DW.
> Girls look fab. The yellow leaf is natural during flowering. Adding some extra N as ER says may help but the plants don't seem to take up much N at this stage. I found that adding the 6500K light at this stage helped slow down the yellowing, but if temps won't support an extra light, stick with the 2700's to get the most out of the buds.
> 
> 16x16 should be ok with 125 or 250 depending on the heat the case can dissipate, but 80 inches seems tall. Are you just vegging in there?
> To penetrate the canopy you may want to consider a 150 MH.


sorry v i dont know if i hit 80 inch or not but i mean 30 its going to be a two sided stealth cab each side with be roughly 16x16x30 so i think ill go with the 250w cfl and DIY cool tube it, ill try toss a 6500k in there im worried about heat but not i need to leave the case side off because it gets way to hot so ill have to put growing in the case on hold after this because it wont make it through summer but my new cab should be okay with the cool tube so itll be my main focus as always i appreciate the comment


UPDATE IN 10 MIN.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 17, 2009)

yeah.. don't bother w/ dwc.  I've read plenty of times that many of the mendocino growers in cali are even moving to organic soil, since it tastes far better. Sure, you can get more weight faster from hydro, but organic soil's where it's at.

Also, I use a bit of molasses in a 2L flip-top glass jug. I dunno.. a few teaspoons? For that, I just sorta eyeball it. I also tossed some agave nectar in there, since I had it.  Maybe a 4 second gentle pour of each?


----------



## axisofevil (May 17, 2009)

i've tried the sugar/yiest method, it worked to produce CO2 but was also good at making mold grow around the soil ant pots... check out my outdoor grow


----------



## dopewear (May 17, 2009)

*Day 55 - 16 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *81.3

*Pic 1-4:* heres looking freaken amazing that top bud it forming so beautifuly my god its a masterpiece. theres not much of a planty smell left its turning skinky a bit im sick so i couldnt tell your for sure... but she is looking also sont know what else to say!

*Pic 5-8: *here kendra looking beautiful on the side lol, the top must have, i mean was totaly to close to the lights and it stunted pistil growth i believe, she aswell is not long smelling planty but skunky, im glad shes bounced back!


----------



## dopewear (May 17, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> yeah.. don't bother w/ dwc.  I've read plenty of times that many of the mendocino growers in cali are even moving to organic soil, since it tastes far better. Sure, you can get more weight faster from hydro, but organic soil's where it's at.
> 
> Also, I use a bit of molasses in a 2L flip-top glass jug. I dunno.. a few teaspoons? For that, I just sorta eyeball it. I also tossed some agave nectar in there, since I had it.  Maybe a 4 second gentle pour of each?


alright ele ill get molasses today and give it to them next non nute feed, aswell after this grow im going organic aswell, seems like a much better idea.



axisofevil said:


> i've tried the sugar/yiest method, it worked to produce CO2 but was also good at making mold grow around the soil ant pots... check out my outdoor grow


hey axis thanks for the comment yah ill look into CO2 if i stop being lazy and ill definetly check out your outdoor grow and feel free to check out mine.


----------



## dopewear (May 17, 2009)

alittle update i bought molasses and i will give the girls alittle feeding of that tomorrow with a non-nuted solution. do you guys truely nice a big diffrence when going molasses? thanks


----------



## v12xjs (May 17, 2009)

Read up before you use it.
It isn't something I use.


----------



## dopewear (May 17, 2009)

will do v. thanks for the warning


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 17, 2009)

i've never used it either. as with all advice given and recieved on RIU take it with a grain of salt.
...actually i think it's a salt and molasses mix, maybe some cumin or paprika... KIDDING!
it's something i've heard the soil growers really dig for carbo loading their nugs and adding a little weight.
i have zero evidence/proof/facts about it, either than a few one liners dropped here and there on the forum.

by the way, not to let you down, BUT i'm going aerogarden on my next grow, not PC like i had originally planned, i have one lying around that i got for a birthday a few years ago. bet mom and dad never knew i'd use it for this! haha, actually they probably did. anyhow, new pics look awesome! 







Nice cola!! i'm no good at guessing, is that as fat as a finger, or more like a big toe? either way, definitely starting to bulk up my friend.
 and happy growing.


----------



## dopewear (May 17, 2009)

hey shack yah that buds almost as thick as my thumb and good news on both, ive noticed a light frosting in areas


----------



## ElephantRider (May 18, 2009)

WOW! That looked awesome, man. I can't believe the growth of that cola in 2 days!! Bravo!

As far as molasses goes, I can't agree more.. read. I use it because I've read it helps on taste, weight and frost production. Hydro dudes use it, too, btw. I've not read anything bad about it yet, either. Of course, I'm no seasoned vet, either. If I notice an issue with it, I'll stop using it.


----------



## dopewear (May 18, 2009)

thanks for the comment ele, and well i fucked up and bought what said molasses on it but everyone is saying blackstrap molasses is what i need so i fucked up, need to try find this other stuff. ill post an update after work, yeah im working on a long weekend, how not cool.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 18, 2009)

Yeah.. blackstrap is the way to go, as I understand it. Supposedly, different sugars will effect the taste differently. I've even heard of some people running with Kool-Aid!! That sounds plain wrong, to me.


----------



## v12xjs (May 18, 2009)

Hey ER. I thought it was a no-no for hydro as it gummed up the pumps.

As far as I can work out, molasses is a soil conditioner and not a plant food.
Wiki it. It mentions one but not the other for some reason. Here's the RIU FAQ section that deals with it:
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=158

That text is all over the web and is the usual one to prove it's use, but just read it. There is no scientific analysis and it doesn't even say that it worked for them! It simply states that 1 product they bought smelled like molasses and said 'derived from molasses' on the label. Funny enough, the NPK of that product was 3-1-5 but I thought molasses was 1-0-5, so it can't be raw molasses anyway!
When used as a soil conditioner in soil that needs conditioning it makes sense that it will give better yields and that could be mistaken for a sign that the plant is using it directly, but I doubt this is the case.
Try mixing some up in water and leaving it for 24 hours. Much of the molasses comes out of solution. The longer you leave it the more comes out. I don't think that is a good thing to be feeding to my plants.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 18, 2009)

I started a molasses phenomena! Haha! Maybe I shouldn't have opened my mouth. However, this conversation may have never occurred. Hope your grows are going well.

I'm in the works of prepping for an AeroGarden grow I'm starting probably the end of this month. I have a thread started for it, showing some modifications I'm doing to the unit before I start. Check my sig for the link.

Let me know what you work out with the molasses...

 and happy growing


----------



## dopewear (May 18, 2009)

ive worked it out... fuck the molasses!


----------



## dopewear (May 18, 2009)

*Day 57 - 18 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *81.2

*Pics 1-4: *here nedra looking great! nice little frosted sites, you wont be able to see it at the moment becuase my lense dont zoom enough. but everything looks great!

*Pic 5-8:* kendra looking good shes slowly losing fan leaves from the bottom up as we get deeper into flower but its no biggy everything looks great!


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 18, 2009)

oh my d-dub! pic 3 has me sailvating! congrats. i think you are going to have a VERY respectable personal harvest!


----------



## dopewear (May 18, 2009)

thanks shack im glad you think so and i really hope your right. im excited for my new cab im drawing the design up it'll be producing like 4-6 nedras at a time mmm


----------



## BudTinsley (May 18, 2009)

Looks pretty damn good man. So you decided not to use the molasses? I've been reading a lot of shit about it and it sounds like people are attributing it to things that would happen naturally anyhow. Anyways, congrats on the buds, looking good.


----------



## dopewear (May 18, 2009)

thanks bud for the comment.


----------



## v12xjs (May 19, 2009)

Great pics again DW. Girls are looking real healthy.
One thing that can easily happen is that they get too leggy and the buds become very airy. When these buds dry they vanish! No sign of that in your case mate, it's all building up nicely


----------



## dopewear (May 19, 2009)

thanks v for the advice how do i go about preventing that?


----------



## ElephantRider (May 19, 2009)

Too bad about the molasses decision. I know there's no scientific evidence of it fattening, but I ended up being sold on it because a buddy of mine grew 2 hindu kush in organic soil and I got to taste the difference: 1 flushed WITH molasses and 1 flushed WITHOUT. The difference was absolutely astonishing. With 2 plants in there, Dub, maybe you should try a head to head experiment to see which one you want.. only for flush. 1 thing about molasses is absolutely certain.. it can't hurt your plants. Again.. for me, it was a taste thing. Some people have said there's a difference in taste if you use high citrus content in your compost, etc., too. Having tasted a same-strain heads up, myself, I know which one I wanted.

Oy yeah.. lookin' badass, by the way, man. That Nedra just rocks!


----------



## v12xjs (May 19, 2009)

Don't worry DW. You already avoided airy buds by giving them such a sweet environment and plenty of light.

And sorry ER. Didn't mean to bash molasses. Without hard scientific facts it's difficult to decide what's correct. I was just giving some of my reasons for not using it.


----------



## dopewear (May 19, 2009)

*Day 58 - 19 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *79.5


*Pics 1-4: *Nedra
*Pics 5-8: *Kendra

Id give you an update on the girls individually but its not really needed due to not alot of noticable diffrence every single day, but they are looking great, nice and healthy, some light frosting here and there, and yah hopefully everything turns out well. Cheers DW.


----------



## v12xjs (May 20, 2009)

You must be blind DW. They have come on leaps and bounds!
The fattening seems to happen mostly in the last couple of weeks, but they are developing really well.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 20, 2009)

I gotta agree with the master, man. I get anxious to see Nedra each day. Her pinky nug at the front looks bigger every single day, to me.


----------



## dopewear (May 20, 2009)

*Day 59 - 20 May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *78.6

*Pic 1-4:* here nedra looking beautiful just gave her a nice nute feeding they look great. her top bud must be getting heavy because shes struggling to support it now  so i figure ill have to support it within the the few days very exciting! there has been more frosting in the bud sights nothing camera noticable but im sure itll be soon!

*Pic 5-8: *kendra looking good for the most part, gave her a nice nute feeding this morning aswell, she looks good with more frosting every day aswell not camera noticable yet but its all good with her aswell.

so i got alittle alittle frisky with the girls i was sorta touching the tops bud and well i smelt my fingers later its the sweetest, citrusy smell ever, just smelling it ran tingles through me it was amazing...


----------



## ElephantRider (May 20, 2009)

awesome! kendra's gonna be one big ass chunk, like Beatrice!


----------



## victozap (May 20, 2009)

Looking great man. How much are you expecting for a yeild?


----------



## dopewear (May 20, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> awesome! kendra's gonna be one big ass chunk, like Beatrice!


thanks ele im hoping all goes well they getting so frosty and yummy smelling!



victozap said:


> Looking great man. How much are you expecting for a yeild?


hey victo i have no idea what to say for the yield its my first grow so i have no idea what the yield is going to be. i hope its close to an ounce...

for all that are joining us, the lastest update is a page back.


----------



## v12xjs (May 20, 2009)

Loving that avatar


----------



## dopewear (May 20, 2009)

thanks v. i bought the hood for my next grow ill be picking up a 250w 7500k and a 250w 2700k cfl by next week


----------



## ElephantRider (May 21, 2009)

I just pulled out my big CFL socket, too. I'm a little jittery about the big medical plans, now, since we had more raids in Cali. Looks like Obama's DEA is going back on its promise. With card, I'll have me a closet w/ a 250 just like you, Dubs.


----------



## dopewear (May 21, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> I just pulled out my big CFL socket, too. I'm a little jittery about the big medical plans, now, since we had more raids in Cali. Looks like Obama's DEA is going back on its promise. With card, I'll have me a closet w/ a 250 just like you, Dubs.


that sounds killer ele yah im going to build cabinet just big enough to fit the hood in and make it about 3 feet high and turn it into a lolli farm... i think it would put out pretty good if i chould do like 10 lollis a grow

UPDATE IN 5


----------



## dopewear (May 21, 2009)

*Day 60 - 21 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *78.2

*Pic 1-4:* nedra looking wonderful as usual getting nice and full and sexy the frosting slowly grows over time and the smell is so sweet oh my!!!!

*Pic 5-8: *kendra looking good aswell smelly so fruity and the frosting is slowly spreading through the bud sites its all go exciting...


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 21, 2009)

are these as small as they seem to be? actually inside a pc case still?


nice grow so far.


----------



## dopewear (May 21, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> are these as small as they seem to be? actually inside a pc case still?
> 
> 
> nice grow so far.


hey limited yes they are as small as they seem theyd probly be close to 10" is not tied down. and yes its all being done in a pc case.


----------



## LunchBox05 (May 21, 2009)

Hey man, plants are looking goood, if these ladies were human, Id wanna bang'em. Keep it up man can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 21, 2009)

dopewear said:


> hey limited yes they are as small as they seem theyd probly be close to 10" is not tied down. and yes its all being done in a pc case.



Word no trash talk here. just tryin to get perspective.

i didnt realize i could flower when they were 10-15 inchs tall


----------



## dopewear (May 21, 2009)

hey lunch thanks for the comment id totaly bang them too! 

for all just join latest post is back a page.


----------



## dopewear (May 21, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> Word no trash talk here. just tryin to get perspective.
> 
> i didnt realize i could flower when they were 10-15 inchs tall


i know you werent trash talken dude, but yah but when you look at a lot of autoflowering they dont get very big either just enough time to mature and then boom bud. i kinda did the same but chopped the height using LST.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 22, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> Word no trash talk here. just tryin to get perspective.
> 
> i didnt realize i could flower when they were 10-15 inchs tall


12/12 from seed is a fine way to go. ~100W CFL and small containers makes the plant grow small. Some of us even have Sativas doin' just fine in the PC.

If 15-20g per plant is enough for a person, this is a perfect way to grow. I'll be doing it at least until I move and have a lockable closet. At that point, I'll probably go 200W CFL in addition to my current flowering bulbs and LED. Plus.. aeroponic.  Until then, my honeys are doin' fine in the PC.. Just like DW here.


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 22, 2009)

ER, when you say 100w? is that 100w CFL that is really only 26 watts?


thats dope shit i'll have to set up a mini grow site


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 22, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> ER, when you say 100w? is that 100w CFL that is really only 26 watts?
> 
> 
> thats dope shit i'll have to set up a mini grow site


Look beyond spiral style CFL's you find in local stores, and even in chains like lowes and home depot. There is another larger style, still self ballasted, designed for plant growth. Just google 150 W CFL grow bulb. They are out there, I'm using that model as my first flowering bulb, plan to keep with CFL just step it up to a 200 or 250W by next grow. They come in both 6500k and 2700k for veg and flower. Find a local hydro shop if you don't want to order online, I was surprised to find at least 4 in town when i searched.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 22, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> ER, when you say 100w? is that 100w CFL that is really only 26 watts?
> 
> 
> thats dope shit i'll have to set up a mini grow site



I had meant roughly 100 W total. My flower tower has 2 42s and a 27 in it for 111W total. It's kicking ass on 3 plants right now.

Veg. is even sillier! I've got 4 plants vegging WELL under 54W total. The plants just seem to know not to grow a ton. 

It's true the plants are small, as are the yields. 1/2 oz. per plant is achievable, though.You can see the size of the nug in my avatar. I'm betting it'll be 7-10G and that's my FIRST PC plant that I stunted horribly. The 2 behind her are waaay bigger.


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 22, 2009)

thought so ER, 


word to the big lights too, i just invested in the little lights though , im running 4 26w6500k 1 42w 2700 and 4 40w fluro tubes. i think they are only 3000k looks blue spectrum tthough. so idk


----------



## dopewear (May 22, 2009)

fuck, you guys are turning this into a chat room lol... i dont care we are here to help one another. ill be posting an update tonight and yah it'll be interesting to say the least..... be sure to check it out, some wierd shit goen on in the DW pc case....


----------



## dopewear (May 23, 2009)

*Day 61 - 22 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *79.4

*Pic 1-4: *Heres nedra looking great buds are looking great, and yah small frosting patches. some of the pistils are starting to turn amber i dont know what to make of this should this happen with still 4 weeks to go come monday? im not to worried she still smells great.

*Pic 5-8: *Here kendra looking good aswell definetly more frosting then nedra and definetly a lot more amber pistils... dont know what i should do... herhaps its all totaly normal, i do not know. she smells so fruity its exciting...


----------



## v12xjs (May 23, 2009)

All still looking cool there DW.
Those amber pistils are normal. The older pistils will turn red next, but you should still be seeing new white growth out the top.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 23, 2009)

When the new stuff coming up is mostly amber or there are just far fewer white hairs, you're close.

Awesome work, man.


----------



## dopewear (May 23, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> All still looking cool there DW.
> Those amber pistils are normal. The older pistils will turn red next, but you should still be seeing new white growth out the top.


hey v. thanks for the comment, i thought they were done puting out white pistils now they all just turn amber but if they are gonna keep putting out white for awehil then its all good. besides theres no way nedra it close to done theres hardly any frosting compared to kendra.



ElephantRider said:


> When the new stuff coming up is mostly amber or there are just far fewer white hairs, you're close.
> 
> 
> Awesome work, man.


hey ele thanks for the comment... yah i can tell the end is near... but then what? whats next for for my ill have to start planning what i want to do... i think im gonna build a new cab to fit my new hood in and then build a bubble cloner for inside the pc. i dont know so many ideas...


----------



## dopewear (May 23, 2009)

*Day 62 - 23 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *80.3

*Pic 1-5: *here nedra looking beautiful as some of her pistils start to turn amber and shrink, she smells so good and im hoping she gets frosty like kendra sooner or later. i also put in a pic of one of her other buds just for the hell of it.

*Pic 6-10: *kendra oddly enough has pulled ahead of nedra in the flowering even though she had been badly shocked and everything its all very interesting, here lower buds are much for frosted then her top one but im sure itll come with time. also through in a lil bud shot off the side of the stalk.

and heys check my outdoor grow journal its about to get interesting ill be moving them outside in the next few days


----------



## v12xjs (May 23, 2009)

Some great pics there fella. That last one is gonna be my wallpaper for the next day or 2 
If you're looking for ideas for the new box, have a look into hempy buckets. I think I'm gonna try one out in the case when I transplant a tiddler tomorrow.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 25, 2009)

Those pics give me wood. I'm inspired to put a new set up of my own. Couple mins..


----------



## Rachface11 (May 25, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> Those pics give me wood.


LMFAO that's fuckn great


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 25, 2009)

I'm a fan of Photo 3! Good lord those bud sites!!! My closet grow might be coming to a bitter end... The lady is not doing so well...

Any rate, looks like you will have a successful stash come harvest. Congrats Dad! haha 

 and


----------



## Rachface11 (May 25, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> I'm a fan of Photo 3! Good lord those bud sites!!! My closet grow might be coming to a bitter end... The lady is not doing so well...
> 
> Any rate, looks like you will have a successful stash come harvest. Congrats Dad! haha
> 
> and


Are u two really related? Bc thts cool as shit if u are


----------



## dopewear (May 25, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Some great pics there fella. That last one is gonna be my wallpaper for the next day or 2
> If you're looking for ideas for the new box, have a look into hempy buckets. I think I'm gonna try one out in the case when I transplant a tiddler tomorrow.


lol v. thanks for the comment i have one as my wall paper aswell, what are these hempy buckets you speak of?



ElephantRider said:


> Those pics give me wood. I'm inspired to put a new set up of my own. Couple mins..


Im glad these pics could do that for you ele. lol



Rachface11 said:


> LMFAO that's fuckn great


agreed rach



Shackleford.R said:


> I'm a fan of Photo 3! Good lord those bud sites!!! My closet grow might be coming to a bitter end... The lady is not doing so well...
> 
> Any rate, looks like you will have a successful stash come harvest. Congrats Dad! haha
> 
> and


hey shack i wish i was as excited as you about those bud sites its 5 weeks into flowering and theres hardly any frosting on nedra its killing me inside and those lower buds aint as big as they look im sure that nedra+kendra= a couple grams (dry) not much ill take it because it my first grow and ive learned but itll be no v12 harvest.


anyways you guys sorry theres been no updates lately didnt have my camera but i do now and ill have pics up for you tomorrow afternoon. and check out my OD Grow and see how my babies are coming along.


----------



## v12xjs (May 26, 2009)

Hey dw.
Maybe ramp up the bloom nutes a bit for some extra bulk. The girls have no sign of burn so they can prolly take a bit more without any negative effects before they get flushed.
I'll look for some links on the hempy buckets for you. Kind of hydro without the hassle. Looks very promising.


----------



## dave3 (May 26, 2009)

dopewear said:


> alittle update i bought molasses and i will give the girls alittle feeding of that tomorrow with a non-nuted solution. do you guys truely nice a big diffrence when going molasses? thanks


High there dopewear. ok i"ve been lurking on this thread for a while now i"ve read every post on it.your doing a fucking great job keep up the good work.

molasses. I used it last year on my first grow and it did good. the girls will love you for it.
lots of icky sticky fat buds.
I water my plants out of 2lt plastic milk bottles i add about half a tea spoon.
First i put about half lt of water half a tea spoon molasses in a jug into microwave heat up till warm so the molasses will mix with the water add it to the water in the milk bottle shake + water 
Had to put my 2 quids worth in 
All the best man dave.


----------



## dave3 (May 26, 2009)

SHIT SHIT SHIT OK dopewear just forget my last post stoned and i was on page 49 or 50 when i posted that.
Your doing a great job man and im here till the end.


----------



## dopewear (May 26, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Hey dw.
> Maybe ramp up the bloom nutes a bit for some extra bulk. The girls have no sign of burn so they can prolly take a bit more without any negative effects before they get flushed.
> I'll look for some links on the hempy buckets for you. Kind of hydro without the hassle. Looks very promising.


hey v. i mixed up a new bottle of bloom nutes hopefully all goes well with it, how long should i flush for? should i flush kendra and let nedra flower longer till theres more icing? thanks...



dave3 said:


> High there dopewear. ok i"ve been lurking on this thread for a while now i"ve read every post on it.your doing a fucking great job keep up the good work.
> 
> molasses. I used it last year on my first grow and it did good. the girls will love you for it.
> lots of icky sticky fat buds.
> ...





dave3 said:


> SHIT SHIT SHIT OK dopewear just forget my last post stoned and i was on page 49 or 50 when i posted that.
> Your doing a great job man and im here till the end.


 
no worries dude, thanks for hangen around! you guys will be stoked to see my new DIY grow cab after this weekend hopefully.

any advice would be usefully thanks guys, update in like 5 min.


----------



## dopewear (May 26, 2009)

Rachface11 said:


> Are u two really related? Bc thts cool as shit if u are


rach i totaly over looked this comment lol. no we aint related but ive taken that crazy mofo under my wing lol


----------



## dopewear (May 26, 2009)

*Day 65 - 26 May/09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *79.3

*Pic 1-4:* heres nedra looking quite healthy and beautiful she is slowly starting to get icing and smell stronger i cant understand why shes taking so long!

*Pic 5-8: *here kendra looking very beautiful though shes gone through tough times she is getting very icey and smelly but a good fruity smell mixed with pine perhaps its great.

mixed up a new batch of bloom nutes to give the girls one last kick...


----------



## v12xjs (May 27, 2009)

Hey DW
Just had a rip through the journal and got these dates for the lovely Kendra:
1st day April 2nd
switch to 12/12 around April 25
First preflower May 2nd.
The description you posted for the Asshole says 8 weeks, but plants usually take a little bit longer and we didn't add the time from preflower to full budding, so personally I would add 8 weeks to the first day of preflowering and start a 2 week flush then. I make that June 27th with a chop date any time after July 7th. That gives her plenty of time to pile on the grammes 
Add another day on to Nedras schedule for each day she was behind Kendra in showing pistils.
Hope that makes sense.

DAMN. I forgot to find some Hempy links for you 
Back in a bit


----------



## ElephantRider (May 27, 2009)

I agree w/ V. You got time still and those babies are really starting to pile it on right now. I'd only help them pile it on w/ more and more P!


----------



## dave3 (May 27, 2009)

High there dope wear. so you thinking about the hempty method ? go for it man. I tried it last year and it worked out quite well except i kept over nuting my girl and burned the shit out of it lol. The funny thing is that it still alive and just started budding again i got some pics somewhere ill try find them and post pics of my crazy hempty clones.
Laters guys


----------



## victozap (May 27, 2009)

Wow, you got some nice progress there. I just planted my plants outdoors so hopefully they'll turn out pretty good too. I am definetly going to LST a few after seeing your grow, that inspired me to at least do a few. 

Also nice buds! Those look like they're fattening up every day! 

Oh also, what happened to that perpetual grow idea?


----------



## dopewear (May 27, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Hey DW
> Just had a rip through the journal and got these dates for the lovely Kendra:
> 1st day April 2nd
> switch to 12/12 around April 25
> ...


wow v. i owe you my whole grow for the 1 post, ill listen to every bit of it and take your advice and it takes a load off my mind. your truely a grow god, thank you so much v.



ElephantRider said:


> I agree w/ V. You got time still and those babies are really starting to pile it on right now. I'd only help them pile it on w/ more and more P!


Thanks for the comment ele, and i will pile on the p for sure i made my nute mix abit stronger so hopefully theyll love it and not burn like little bitches.



dave3 said:


> High there dope wear. so you thinking about the hempty method ? go for it man. I tried it last year and it worked out quite well except i kept over nuting my girl and burned the shit out of it lol. The funny thing is that it still alive and just started budding again i got some pics somewhere ill try find them and post pics of my crazy hempty clones.
> Laters guys


i dont know what this hempty shit is but id be happy to learn and thanks for the comment dave.



victozap said:


> Wow, you got some nice progress there. I just planted my plants outdoors so hopefully they'll turn out pretty good too. I am definetly going to LST a few after seeing your grow, that inspired me to at least do a few.
> 
> Also nice buds! Those look like they're fattening up every day!
> 
> Oh also, what happened to that perpetual grow idea?


hey victo thanks for the comment man, im planting my other plants outside tomorrow check it out the links in my sig. as for the perpetual itll be coming asap im designing the cab and itll turn out great along side the pc case


----------



## dopewear (May 27, 2009)

*Day 66 - 27 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *79.1

*Pic 1-4:* here nedra looking so healthy and wonderful, shes slowly getting icing and i mean slowly, but shes doing very well hopefully the strong bloom juice will help the situation.

*Pic 5-8:* here kendra looking good and smelling good and icing good, and i can only assume these bitches are still growing because i had to move my light up another notch but its all looking killer!


----------



## Rachface11 (May 28, 2009)

Pic 4 above!!!!!!! Fucking sweeet. Dw did that bud triple in size over the past week ? Or am I Missing something?


----------



## ElephantRider (May 28, 2009)

Rachface11 said:


> Pic 4 above!!!!!!! Fucking sweeet. Dw did that bud triple in size over the past week ? Or am I Missing something?


Roger, that! It's getting massive. Every single day, it's noticeably bigger.


----------



## dopewear (May 28, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> Roger, that! It's getting massive. Every single day, it's noticeably bigger.





Rachface11 said:


> Pic 4 above!!!!!!! Fucking sweeet. Dw did that bud triple in size over the past week ? Or am I Missing something?


hey rach and ele thanls for the comment and thats would be nedras top cola and according to v12 she still has a ways to go so its going to be huge by harvest!!!!


----------



## ElephantRider (May 28, 2009)

dopewear said:


> hey rach and ele thanls for the comment and thats would be nedras top cola and according to v12 she still has a ways to go so its going to be huge by harvest!!!!


I agree with that, too. I think that nug will get double what it is there. Not to mention your satellites are big, too.

So.. if you're going full size cabinet, will you keep the pc case for anything?


----------



## dopewear (May 28, 2009)

it wont be a full size cab itll be a 2'x2'x4' self build cab just big enough to fit the hood in... and i was going to use the pc case to have like 2 mothers in both veg forever mixed with LST so they dont grow too tall, take clones from from and then veg the clones and the flower them all in the cab i think ill use a bunch of red dixie cups like yours you i can have like 10+ lollis growing in there, thats my thoughts anyways


----------



## WeedIsForMe (May 28, 2009)

Best PC case I've ever seen! Great job... +rep


----------



## dopewear (May 28, 2009)

WeedIsForMe said:


> Best PC case I've ever seen! Great job... +rep


thanks dude but i cant take all the credit im the byproduct of many other amazing pc case growers.


----------



## dave3 (May 28, 2009)

High there dopewear a quick rundown on the hempty method.
This is how i went about it.
1 got a few small plastic cups and burned a small hole in the side about half inch from the bottom.
2 fill cup about 3/4with perlite.
3 Dropped in a peat pellett with a rooting clone in it.
4 Filled up to the top of cup with perlite covering the peat pellett.

TA DA Jobs a good un 
Watering / feeding
Water slowly till water starts to come out of the hole in the side of the cup then stop.
The water that stays in the bottom of the cup is your res.
The blue cup on the left hand side of the box. sorry about the crap pic. all the best dave.


----------



## Rachface11 (May 28, 2009)

dave3 said:


> High there dopewear a quick rundown on the hempty method.
> This is how i went about it.
> 1 got a few small plastic cups and burned a small hole in the side about half inch from the bottom.
> 2 fill cup about 3/4with perlite.
> ...



Thats pretty sweet dave, nice setup too!


----------



## dopewear (May 28, 2009)

wow thats dave thats pretty smart! could i reuse the perlite after? cuz that would be a super effiecent way and cheaper then always using soil!


----------



## dopewear (May 28, 2009)

hey rach thanks for stopping in im about to go put my 17 kids outdoors wish me luck check my OD link in my sig this afternoon!


----------



## ElephantRider (May 28, 2009)

dave3 said:


> High there dopewear a quick rundown on the hempty method.
> This is how i went about it.
> 1 got a few small plastic cups and burned a small hole in the side about half inch from the bottom.
> 2 fill cup about 3/4with perlite.
> ...


OHMYGOD! I am totally doing this in my pc case! Now, if only I can get a clone to root...


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 29, 2009)

how does ur water not go stagnate with that hempty method...


sounds genious i maybe trying that soon


----------



## ElephantRider (May 29, 2009)

Plant drinks the water constantly. Since your 'res' is 1/2" at the bottom of a cup, you could probably fill it up daily. And hell.. if you overfill it a LOT, overflow will dribble out the side.. including stagnant water. That shit is brilliant. I wonder if I could get a seedling in there like that..


----------



## dopewear (May 29, 2009)

thats a killer idea! ill be going that for sure!!! but what happens when your plant grows down to the bottom and sits in the water will it rot? and wouldnt you need some sort of drip system or something till your roots are able to reach that half inch at the bottom because wouldnt it dry out quite quickly?

UPDATE IN 5 MIN.


----------



## dopewear (May 29, 2009)

*Day 68 - 29 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *79.0

*Pic 1-4:* heres nedra looking oh so beautiful slowly very slowly being more frosted, and im kinda confused as to the fact that she was the plant that has had no problems and kendra was put through hell and now kendra is kicking nedra ass, like nedra top bud seems so airy why cant it all just fuse together and be beautiful. ill never understand women...

*Pics 5-8: *here kendra looking nice and frosted with a solid dense nug on top shes totaly my comeback kid, what from shit to hero in weeks but hopefully she'll teach nedra how to kick ass...


----------



## dopewear (May 29, 2009)

Update: Im drunk as fuck~!


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 29, 2009)

RACK EM! RACK EM! ( if you understand what this is from you fuckin own.)


----------



## Neph (May 29, 2009)

Those girls are looking so nice DW.


----------



## dopewear (May 29, 2009)

Thanks neph and timed when us canadians say rackem we reffer to to pooring more shots like pool... You bitches check mah od grow i went through lots of work doing that shit!


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 29, 2009)

dopewear said:


> Thanks neph and timed when us canadians say rackem we reffer to to pooring more shots like pool... You bitches check mah od grow i went through lots of work doing that shit!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEBYCeRevv4&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.damnshow.com%2F2007%2F06%2F03%2Frack-em-rack-job-interview%2F&feature=player_embedded


p.s ill comment on your outdoor grow when im done being jelious ^^


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 29, 2009)

dopewear said:


> Thanks neph and timed when us canadians say rackem we reffer to to pooring more shots like pool... You bitches check mah od grow i went through lots of work doing that shit!


typical angry drunk canadian...


----------



## Gemini8555 (May 29, 2009)

You got a due date on the ladies?


----------



## dopewear (May 29, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> typical angry drunk canadian...


no way dude us canadians are fun loving drunks!


----------



## dopewear (May 29, 2009)

hey gem my dear friend v12 gave me a date of july 7th for harvest so ill aim for that but ill monitor trichomes and shit...


----------



## dopewear (May 29, 2009)

limit that video is fucken priceless ahaha


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 30, 2009)

"H" "N" "I" "C" 

Head Nigga In Charge!!

hahahaha, truly priceless.


----------



## dopewear (May 30, 2009)

*Day 69 - 30 May/09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *79.6

*Pic 1-5:* heres nedra looking good but i realy wish shed start crystalizing its driving me nuts! she is getting bigger thoug so maybe its just a matter of time. those little sattelite buds arent so small any more either but still no crystals there aswell.

*Pic 6-10: *here kendra looking so dense and frosty i want it now! but i will wait she gets bigger and bigger every day. they all seem to be enjoying the full strngth nutes.


----------



## GroDro420 (May 31, 2009)

damn bro lookin good as hell.... to be honest its a little suprising seeing these babys now... in the beginning pics they looked a little iffy..... but damn for in a PC case i must say im shocked and you should be proud ...  hope she turns out as good as she looks ...


----------



## dopewear (May 31, 2009)

thanks grodro yah hopefully everything turn out im excited to see the final product


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 31, 2009)

i wanna rub those colas all over my body. in the most platonic way possible.


----------



## v12xjs (May 31, 2009)

Hey DW.
As soon as I saw pic 5 I thought of the pic of the strain you posted when you got them. It looks very like it IIRC.
Those little popcorns in pic 7 would really benefit from a bit of extra light. They are getting a bit far away now. You could maybe try tipping the pot up on one side if you have any room. 
Looking wicked in there now


----------



## dopewear (May 31, 2009)

hey thanks v. i may just do that tipping of the pots, i know im going to take the case apart and moddify it after this grow for sure... upgrade fans so and move the intake higher, this was pretty well a succesful test run with some modifications needing to be done. and shack you may do as you please just clean up the mess afterwards


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 31, 2009)

looking great! can't wait to see this harvest >< 2 weeks or so aye?


----------



## dopewear (May 31, 2009)

try alittle over a month according to v12... thanks for the comment limit


----------



## Rachface11 (Jun 2, 2009)

DW comment limit? if youve got another month of budding, those things are going to be so wicked. Any product predictions? im thinking at least 6 grams off nedra.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 2, 2009)

perhaps 6 grams of nedra but itll be airy shit bud by the looks of it lol as for kendra shes one dense bitch and ill e happy with her turn out for sure


----------



## dopewear (Jun 2, 2009)

i got a question to all you folks out there, what would be a good way to stop nedras from growing upwars because thats all its doing growing up and up and not getting dense i recall with kendra i let her grow till she hit the light and once she hit the light and got alittle burnt she didnt focus up more so outwards.... so what you think i should do? inflict alittle pain on top of nedra or what? thanks for the imput you guys ill have a undat tonight


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 2, 2009)

bend her over.


Lst.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 2, 2009)

hey bumgoon thanks ive LST'd this hole grow would i be able to bend over the bud and LST it? is it actually doable? anyone got imput?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 2, 2009)

My two cents says, snip the tip. Pinch off the top of the bud, maybe encourage bud/plant growth outwards? I'm probably wrong, so now for a slightly more experienced grower to correct me.
Starting a new thread in "Gardening" section, DIY Ebb and Flow "Vegetables" (to be named at a later date) Share the link later!

 and


----------



## dopewear (Jun 2, 2009)

i think i may snip is shack. what can it hurt right?


----------



## dopewear (Jun 2, 2009)

unless some one can come along today and give me another good idea... looking towards you v12.


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey DW,
I just sat down and read through your whole grow journal, its pretty damm impressive. Ive been wanting to do a PC grow for a long time, but its illegal to even buy seeds where i live. Luckily, im moving back to the UK in 2 months, so i can get cracking. Your journal has certainly encouraged me, so thank you!!

As far as the lanky buds go, Im not sure i would reccomend burning, or clipping your top buds, i mean they are gonna be the best of the crop, so if you can avoid damaging them in any way, then do so!

If there is any flex at all left in the stem, then i would suggest CAREFULLY bending it, perhaps with some hooks coming from the side of the PC case itself, and gently encouraging the plants to fill out a bit more.

just my two cents.

Good luck dude, You have become something of a hero to new growers on here. be proud. I cant wait to hear how they smoke!

Dont get busted!


----------



## ElephantRider (Jun 2, 2009)

Supercrop it, man. Do it just below where your topnug starts. But don't just yank it over. Rub it until the internal material becomes soft. If you don't know a lot about supercropping, I suggest youtube so you can SEE it done. If you're concerned about the technique, know that I have a supercropped clone going in veg. The thing didn't fuckin' flinch, man. Don't pinch that top nugget, man.. whatever you do. We have way too little plants to destroy bud matter.


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey DW
When I've tried to bend a bud in mid flower it's not proved very successful. The back half doesn't get much light and the bud doesn't quite know which way to flower, so it seems to split back up into smaller buds.
I've never nipped one out at that stage so don't know what the effect would be, but based on what happens to plants topped in veg, this will shock her so I would be cautious about trying it.

The last couple of weeks is where most of the buds fatten out, but the nutes you have are quite general IIRC, so maybe not best suited to bulking the bud.
You could try to up the potash a little by maybe burning a few sheets of newspaper and spreading the ash around the top of the pot before watering. Do this only every 3rd watering and remember that potash is fairly alkaline so you should drop the ph level of the water a little to compensate. The potash is good for flowering though and I think it contains some cal/mag and other beneficials too.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks you guys true all awesome ideas i think i may do alittle super crop along side with some pot ash wish me luck


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 2, 2009)

Good luck bro!


----------



## dopewear (Jun 2, 2009)

for fuck sakes! i broke the bracket off the back of my lights! lol no they are just kind of hanging there!!!!


----------



## ElephantRider (Jun 2, 2009)

Good luck with that one, man.. I got no suggestions there..


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 2, 2009)

Tell me there's no casualties.
Maybe bend some wire coathangers to support either end? Dunno. Good luck.


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 2, 2009)

You obviously have plenty of luck already.

can i ask a request?

Now that your plants are getting near harvesting, and are pretty much as big as they are gonna get, Could i see a pic of your pc unit closed and where it usually is?
I just wanna see how stealthy a truly successful PC growbox is.

And über kudos man, this is a great grow journal and should be a sweet bag of buds by the end of it.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 2, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> Good luck with that one, man.. I got no suggestions there..


well thanks for the help ele, not. lol ill rig something up till harvest then totaly modify the case after.



v12xjs said:


> Tell me there's no casualties.
> Maybe bend some wire coathangers to support either end? Dunno. Good luck.


ill think of something thanks v.



Bumgoon said:


> You obviously have plenty of luck already.
> 
> can i ask a request?
> 
> ...


 
hey bum im pretty sure i have a bunch of pics through out the jornal but if you want more just say and you got it, take it easy


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 2, 2009)

yah, your pics are good, but what im after is the unit closed and sealed. i wanna see how stealthy it is.


----------



## DGMGH (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you have a total cost for the setup? Im keen to do one but if you could give me an idea of cost that would be great! Thanks


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 4, 2009)

d-dub hope you got your light sit-u-may-shun figured out. how are the girls doing any LST on nedra? or was it kendra you were concerned about? YOUR NAMES ARE TOO CLOSE FOR ME TO KEEP TRACK!!


----------



## mrfuzzles7 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok so im subscribed. Now i want an update. This thread is lookin mighty fine


----------



## dave3 (Jun 7, 2009)

High there dopewear things are looking really good man.Hope my intro into the hempty method helped you understand what its all about. Sorry to hear your lighting rig is fucked up but im sure you can sort it out.
By the way i stole your idea for the lighting rig for my computer grow. when i get round to getting some green in my computer ill give you a shout so you can dop on by and check it out. All the best man dave.
happy growing.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 9, 2009)

hey you guys i know its been forever ill get some new pics up soon these plants kinda went to shit nedra especially but kendra is holding in there quite well and should be some awesome smoke, ill start getting my shit together just been way to busy and im focusing more on my outdoor test run before next years 50 plant palooza


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 9, 2009)

dopewear said:


> hey you guys i know its been forever ill get some new pics up soon these plants kinda went to shit nedra especially but kendra is holding in there quite well and should be some awesome smoke, ill start getting my shit together just been way to busy and im focusing more on my outdoor test run before next years 50 plant palooza


GET OFF YOUR ASS D-DUB!! haha just playing man! my girl finally went into flower, getting some pics up tomorrow after the 12 hour dark. shes looking awesome! should be some fat colas coming off her.


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear the girls are looking rough DW. I know how much tlc and effort you put in to them so I got my fingers crossed things perk up for you.


----------



## ElephantRider (Jun 10, 2009)

DGMGH said:


> Do you have a total cost for the setup? Im keen to do one but if you could give me an idea of cost that would be great! Thanks


I did one for $100. It's currently at my friend's house breeding Auto White Russian under maybe 60 W. Perfect for 2 small plants.


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 11, 2009)

So?
Did you get busted? or just too stoned to update?


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 11, 2009)

his outdoor grow is his new hobby....check it out...


----------



## victozap (Jun 11, 2009)

Any updates bro? Things couldn't have gotten that bad, those babies looked pretty healthy.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 14, 2009)

hey you guys i just got back from a fishing trip and ill post an update tomorrow or the butcher job ive done but youll understand why ive kinda given up and focused on my outdoor grow ill post an update on those tomorrow aswell lets just say they are roughly under 2' and looking fucken amazing!


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 14, 2009)

i hope your spot is good out there in the woods sounds skettcchhh


----------



## dopewear (Jun 21, 2009)

*Day 81 - 21 Jun /09 - Plants
Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *80.2

long time no see boys...

*Pics 1-4: *nedra here looking airy as fuck but after some supercropping its gone kind funny lol she is quite frosty and yes you do see nute def. its into about a week of flushing and one more week to go.

*Pics 5-8: *heres kendra looking nice and frosty with a nice top dense cola and some nice little nuggs near the base shes definetly my fav. and yah nute def. there due to 1 week of flushing.

this grow has been a rollercoaster of highs and lows ive learned lots from your guys and all the hands on work i will be moddifying my case after this grow for sure and ill be back for round 2 soon enough and yes there will be a journal much better this one. ill be posting pics of my outdoor plants today aswell so be sure to check it out guys. cheers.


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 21, 2009)

wtf.....they are like beastie lil fuckers now aye...looking great keep it up probably get a decent amount off of them airy or not


----------



## dopewear (Jun 21, 2009)

yah im looken roughly at a half ounce i think but we'll confirm that in a week or two


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 21, 2009)

Plants look great DW. Gonna be nugs in da house


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 21, 2009)

congrats sir! haha long time coming all thats left now is a good dry and cure.. well done DW look forward to your next mini grow and also those outdoor pics


----------



## califarmer85 (Jun 22, 2009)

im hoping my pc grow turns out like this. buds are looking really good, hopefully within the next week they swell up so you can pull at least a half ounce. keep it up


----------



## dopewear (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks you guys for the imput i thought theyd look terrible after a fair amount of neglect and funky light schedule. i just posted pics in my outdoor thread enjoy

DW


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 22, 2009)

dopewear said:


> *Day 81 - 21 Jun /09 - Plants
> Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
> *Light Cycle: *12/12
> *Temp: *80.2
> ...


Yes D-Dub you did owe it to us!! i thank you for this photo set kiss-ass

truly, i hope that my closet plant fills out like that, at least half of that.
if you dont mind check my thread and leave your thoughts..
im starting my second week of flower, let me know if its what you saw around that time

sorry man you know  over here.. haha

Congrats!!


----------



## dopewear (Jun 22, 2009)

your comments always appreciated shack and ill be heading to your thread momentarily. cheers DW


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Post pics of PC grow!!







Please.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 23, 2009)

did i ot just post pics of my pc grow bumgoon? or do you mean the case and everything?


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey man, your buds are getting BIG, nice to see such improvements! +REP


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah dude. I just didnt look at the date.
Nice work indeed. how long do you think 'till harvest time? I admire your patience!


----------



## dopewear (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks blisters for the comment and rep. bumgoon this friday will be the end of my 2 week flush though i think i may give it till monday. i definetly wasnt a patient person when i started this but ive learned all good things come to those who wait so im excited for harvest


----------



## TheBlisters (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope you'll make a second grow, with all you learned, it will be MUCH better results in your next one! Keep it up!


----------



## dopewear (Jun 25, 2009)

oh believe me the growing will never EVER end!


----------



## Dawekta (Jun 25, 2009)

This project looks wicked ill! thanks a lot for sharing that with us.....i look froward to following up on this and see what comes about.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 25, 2009)

dawekta thanks for stopping in... harvest will be monday nedra is going to be shit i know for a fact its so airy i may aswell put her in a batch of brownies


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey man, if you dont want Nedra, Ill have her!


----------



## dopewear (Jun 28, 2009)

*Day 88 - 28 Jun /09 - Plants*
*Lights: *4 x 23w 2700k CFL
*Light Cycle: *12/12
*Temp: *79.6


*Pics 1-4: *nedra here looking airy but much better after i little manicure and i think she we'll turn out to acceptable for a first grow. she sticks so potent my room sicks but i enjoy it lol.

*Pics 5-8: *heres kendra looking nice and frosty yes she looks like a lollipop i took some of the lower buds off last week to give them alittle test smoke it was smooth but it definetly needed the second week of flushing, but it was a couch lock high i was not expecting haha pretty much wrote off my whole afternoon. she is so dense i look forward to loading a bowl of her.

i trimmed both of them and put them into 24hrs of dark before harvest tomorrow after noon where they will be cut and slowly dried.


for a first grow im happy with the outcome much was learned and im sure theres much more to be learned im excited to start my next pc grow after a few modifications but yah none the less im happy. take it easy guys! DW out.


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 28, 2009)

First time out and you've grown a plant from seed to bud in a fuckin pc case man 
Awesome.
A few little tweaks to dial everything in and you will love your case.
Really enjoyed the ride DW.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

well done!! good looking nugs my friend!! i look forward to seeing how you go about your cure.
looks like my lady is a 100% Sativa.. haha i'm going to be growing this bitch for A WHILE it seems.
haha be sure to check it out, and keep us updated on that OD grow as well


----------



## dopewear (Jun 28, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> First time out and you've grown a plant from seed to bud in a fuckin pc case man
> Awesome.
> A few little tweaks to dial everything in and you will love your case.
> Really enjoyed the ride DW.


v its been quite the journey with you by my side you have tought me so much and same with all your other RIU members! v. your case inspired me and it will continue you to! ill always turn to your for advice aswell as others but you sir are my mentor. i hope to make my modifications and continue using my pc case and perhaps add another grow box to my fleet. 



Shackleford.R said:


> well done!! good looking nugs my friend!! i look forward to seeing how you go about your cure.
> looks like my lady is a 100% Sativa.. haha i'm going to be growing this bitch for A WHILE it seems.
> haha be sure to check it out, and keep us updated on that OD grow as well


mr. shack youve been the character to bring fun and humour into my thread and i thank your for the laughs! drying i know some about curing not so much im open to advice and will be doing some research. a sexy sativa you have eh? a little extra bonding time never hurt anyone, treat her right and im sure she'll put out  ill be checking your grow out very soon i dont have an abundance of time to spend on the computer now adays, as for the outdoor grow ill try dig up an update tomorrow its be some time and i hopefully wont discover any males, wish me luck!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

just check the GrowFAQ for curing.. i hear its simple, once the buds are proper dryness... stems flex, and are on verge of snapping... place buds into jar. close said jar. openly daily for a bit to "burp"/breathe. close jar. repeat for about a week. the idea is to take the last bit of moisture in the center/heart of the bud, and redistribute it back out to the crispy outer parts of the bud. i think.. im newb and havent seen my first harvest!! haha


----------



## dopewear (Jun 28, 2009)

well shack you just tought me something and ill take a look at the FAQ and we will see what happens i dont want to screw it up after all this time i look forward to smoking that whole nug in one go. i think ill lose an entire day to it


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks DW.
Have a great lost day


----------



## BudTinsley (Jun 28, 2009)

DW! Things turned out very nicely for you my friend. I commend you on a job well done. And I remember you asking if you should pitch the plants awhile ago. Haha. Glad you didnt do that! Anyways, it's been great my friend, glad you're successful and thanks for teaching me much.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 28, 2009)

BudTinsley said:


> DW! Things turned out very nicely for you my friend. I commend you on a job well done. And I remember you asking if you should pitch the plants awhile ago. Haha. Glad you didnt do that! Anyways, it's been great my friend, glad you're successful and thanks for teaching me much.


thanks for the comment bud! thanks for stopping me from pitching them! and your welcome for teaching you and thanks you for teaching me. thats what we are all hear for to help and watch each other group sucessfully so thank you to ALL RIU members!


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 29, 2009)

Hats off sir, round of applause!


----------



## dopewear (Jun 29, 2009)

hey bum thanks for the comment its appreciated and you guys i just chopped them and now for the drying and curing im so excited you dont even know!


----------



## califarmer85 (Jun 29, 2009)

dopewear said:


> hey bum thanks for the comment its appreciated and you guys i just chopped them and now for the drying and curing im so excited you dont even know!


congrats on a job well done. you will be enjoying the fruits of your labor very soon. believe me it will be the best weed you will ever smoke. once again DW awesome grow, looking forward to your next grow and happy toking


----------



## dopewear (Jun 29, 2009)

thank you cali for the awesome comment its appreciated, trust me. i think ill enjoy it most knowing i was the one that grew it and though i have a lot to perfect ill take pride in my first successful reason with some reasonable dope. cheers boys!


----------



## BudTinsley (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats again buddy. Hope everything went well during the chop down today! Happy Smoking.


----------



## dopewear (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the comment bud its appreciated i look forward to my new grow and new grow box


----------



## BudTinsley (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you making a new thread? And i wanted to ask, were those pictures taken after 88 days of flower?


----------



## dopewear (Jun 29, 2009)

no 88 days total i only vegged for like 20 some days or something. and i dont know about a new thread what do you think i should do?


----------



## jackscleaner420 (Jun 30, 2009)

thats a nice setup mane. super stealthy. id like to get something like that. but for now i'll just use the closet =)


----------



## Bumgoon (Jun 30, 2009)

so, would you say this was about 3 months from the moment they sprouted to harvest time?
Is that about average for a small grow?


----------



## BudTinsley (Jun 30, 2009)

dopewear said:


> no 88 days total i only vegged for like 20 some days or something. and i dont know about a new thread what do you think i should do?


I mean, if you still have questions, which im sure you do. I know I do - I'd say go ahead and start up a new thread. But I also know it was kinda a hassle there for a little bit. But this next one wouldnt have to be so in depth. You could just update weekly or every other week, just incase you have questions. I dont know man, just thinking out loud. If you decide to start a new one let me know and ill subscribe for sure, if not, im sure ill see you around here on RIU. Hope the smoke is nice buddy! Take it easy.


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm with Bud
I think you have some great experience and I bet there's a wealth of new ideas buzzing around your head. I'd love to see how you combine those for your next grow. I'd scribe for sure.
Besides, you've built up quite an audience and you know what they say:
The show must go on!


----------



## dopewear (Jun 30, 2009)

jackscleaner420 said:


> thats a nice setup mane. super stealthy. id like to get something like that. but for now i'll just use the closet =)


hey jakcs thanks for the comment and you dont want one of these if you got a closet shit if i could grow in my closet id be there in a heartbeat but a pc case would make a nice little cloner box.



Bumgoon said:


> so, would you say this was about 3 months from the moment they sprouted to harvest time?
> Is that about average for a small grow?


yah id say about 3 months and they can take longer or short it was my first so there was a lot of experimenting and everything next time ill definetly be vegging longer!



BudTinsley said:


> I mean, if you still have questions, which im sure you do. I know I do - I'd say go ahead and start up a new thread. But I also know it was kinda a hassle there for a little bit. But this next one wouldnt have to be so in depth. You could just update weekly or every other week, just incase you have questions. I dont know man, just thinking out loud. If you decide to start a new one let me know and ill subscribe for sure, if not, im sure ill see you around here on RIU. Hope the smoke is nice buddy! Take it easy.


hey bud yah ill probly start a new thread and link you guys to it ill probly update once a week for sure and update on big events but yah i look forward having you follow and give me feeback.




v12xjs said:


> I'm with Bud
> I think you have some great experience and I bet there's a wealth of new ideas buzzing around your head. I'd love to see how you combine those for your next grow. I'd scribe for sure.
> Besides, you've built up quite an audience and you know what they say:
> The show must go on!


mr. v lots learned and lots to be learned so ill start a new thread on the next grow and look forward to having you follow it and sharing your imput.


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## BudTinsley (Jul 1, 2009)

Im with you V! Let me know when it is beginning.


----------



## disfunctionally high (Jul 14, 2009)

looks great, are you only using one fan for intake and no other fan to release heat? and also i was wondering how would I hide light from escaping threw the hole for my fan, is there any way. thanks


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 14, 2009)

can we see the final buds? dried/cured?? smoke report?? overall thoughts about the harvest??


----------



## dave3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> can we see the final buds? dried/cured?? smoke report?? overall thoughts about the harvest??


 
What shackleford said


----------



## dopewear (Jul 21, 2009)

shackle unfortunatly all buds were gone in like a week without even think of taking a pic of them i got laid of work so i went to the coast and got high as fuck anyways the smoke was good smoothness could have been improved on, the high was a mild body stone which slowly set in, didnt hit you like a ton of bricks so in the end not a bad beginner strain i wouldnt grow it again im onto bigger and better things now. my new cabinet is almost done so it should be underway soon enough. take it easy boys


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 21, 2009)

Real sorry to hear about your employment situation DW. Same thing happened to me.
It's at times like these that we need a decent little sideline to tide us over the tough times so I'm glad the new cab is taking shape.
Fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted on progress.
Any news on the outdoor op?


----------



## 110100100 (Jul 21, 2009)

dopewear said:


> shackle unfortunatly all buds were gone in like a week without even think of taking a pic of them i got laid of work so i went to the coast and got high as fuck anyways the smoke was good smoothness could have been improved on, the high was a mild body stone which slowly set in, didnt hit you like a ton of bricks so in the end not a bad beginner strain i wouldnt grow it again im onto bigger and better things now. my new cabinet is almost done so it should be underway soon enough. take it easy boys


Nice job DW grats on a nice little first grow. Grats on smoking something you grew from seed!

What do you think your dry harvest weight was?

Good luck with the new cabinet, I look forward to a new grow log.


----------



## dopewear (Jul 22, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Real sorry to hear about your employment situation DW. Same thing happened to me.
> It's at times like these that we need a decent little sideline to tide us over the tough times so I'm glad the new cab is taking shape.
> Fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted on progress.
> Any news on the outdoor op?


hey v long time no see yah sidelines are always a goo way to keep busy. ill get pics of the new cab soon and ill be posting an update on my outdoor grow tomorrow so keep an eye out, cheers DW



110100100 said:


> Nice job DW grats on a nice little first grow. Grats on smoking something you grew from seed!
> 
> What do you think your dry harvest weight was?
> 
> Good luck with the new cabinet, I look forward to a new grow log.


hey 110 thanks for the comment and the rep. dry weight was probly 6-7 grams quite pittiful but it was my first i learned lots and itll go over better next time for sure. and yes the new cab with the new log will be up and running soon. thanks DW


----------



## ElephantRider (Jul 22, 2009)

awesome work, bro!!


----------



## BudTinsley (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey DW. I'm also in the same boat as you. Being laid off, that is. I'm sorry to hear the bad news. At least you made the best of it and get nice and stoned. Haha. I'm glad to hear the harvest went well and you liked the smoke, for the most part. Looking forward to your next project. Take it easy.


----------



## dopewear (Jul 23, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> awesome work, bro!!


thanks ele much appreciated!



BudTinsley said:


> Hey DW. I'm also in the same boat as you. Being laid off, that is. I'm sorry to hear the bad news. At least you made the best of it and get nice and stoned. Haha. I'm glad to hear the harvest went well and you liked the smoke, for the most part. Looking forward to your next project. Take it easy.


thanks bud for the comment.

on another note im high and drunk as fuck after seeing snoop dog in concert tonight and i shall reveale the new cabinet come sunday cheers fuckers yeah!


----------



## Neph (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey DW! I didn't have time to read through I just skimmed till I saw the last pics. Nice shit man, glad to see them looking so good. Later on tonight I might be able to read and catch myself up.


----------



## dopewear (Jul 25, 2009)

Neph said:


> Hey DW! I didn't have time to read through I just skimmed till I saw the last pics. Nice shit man, glad to see them looking so good. Later on tonight I might be able to read and catch myself up.


hey neph i dont think you missed much ready wise the pictures say most. thanks for the comment. you guys feel free to check out my first outdoor grow thread in my sig you with not be disappointed with new update  cheers


----------



## Neph (Jul 25, 2009)

I didn't even know you had cut, let let alone smoked it all. That's awesome cause I haven't got around to mine yet but it gives me hope.


----------



## dave3 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey there dopewear sorry to hear about the job situation.That just fucking sucks man.
Good luck with the job hunting and even better luck with the growing. All the best to you man.


----------



## dopewear (Oct 8, 2009)

ladies and gentlemen i give you my new thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/253583-custom-cabinet-w-250w-cfl.html#post3205330

pics and shit coming but feel free to scribe and whatever else


----------



## dopewear (Oct 21, 2009)

check it out its coming together for all those who havent joined me on my new adventure! that means you BUD!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/253583-custom-cabinet-w-250w-cfl.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/253583-custom-cabinet-w-250w-cfl.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/253583-custom-cabinet-w-250w-cfl.html


----------



## robby963 (Nov 30, 2009)

how will you do the whole grow in there ? plants in flowering stage tend to double sometimes triple in size ?? i have always wanted to try it but always though of space.


----------



## dopewear (Nov 30, 2009)

robby963 said:


> how will you do the whole grow in there ? plants in flowering stage tend to double sometimes triple in size ?? i have always wanted to try it but always though of space.


they grow pretty well for the size of everything. keep in mind... size of pot, LST, and veg time can all help keep plants a reasonable size. if you want to see a beautiful pc grower go back a few pages and find a guy names v12 he rocks 1 -135w cfl in his pc case and just kicks ass. cheers man for waking up this dead thread lol


----------



## robby963 (Nov 30, 2009)

haha nice, any chance you can get the link for me ? post it in here aswell people may come across this thread again


----------



## dopewear (Nov 30, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/161995-pc-case-grow-stealth-perpetual.html 

there you go man enjoy. he was one of the many that inspired me. feel free to check my new grow cab with a 250cfl in it and 1 week into flowering. cheers DW


----------



## robby963 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey ncie one man i will deffinitely take a look at this


----------

